# Non Sequitur



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

( The Opposite of the Free Association Thread. Each post has absolutely nothing to do with the previous post, and the subsequent post should have absolutely nothing to do with it. )

_*Here I come to save the day!!!!*_


----------



## Cinda (Apr 18, 2006)

You know M&Ms are very addicting? :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

Rollin', Rollin', Rollin', Keep them doggies rollin'


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

exponents are fun!


----------



## Cinda (Apr 18, 2006)

Fourscore and seven years ago, our Fathers brought forth upon this continent a new nation.............


----------



## Robin Rocks (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a big, shelf ass.  :kiss2:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

That booger just didn't taste the same as the last!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 18, 2006)

There is no Peace, there is no respite, there is only War!


----------



## ripley (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd have 900 varieties of lilacs if I had the space/land. Can you just imagine the fragrance in spring? :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Jaguarundis are pretty cool.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 18, 2006)

I smell bacon


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

BTW, it snowed this morning. Currently, its 30 F outside. And my peach trees had blossoms too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

My car needs a washing.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 18, 2006)

I get to watch a German film in a half hour for class, what fun!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Uh-oh Spaghettios!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 18, 2006)

Kelly Ripa bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't feel like yodeling today. Now, I don't know why. I just don't, ok.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 18, 2006)

I feel pretty... oh so pretty...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 18, 2006)

I feel pretty ... and witty .... and gay ....


----------



## UberAris (Apr 18, 2006)

Santa left you presants, but stole your soul


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 18, 2006)

I tried to push my fat into a little dress today. I looked like a christmas ham.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

............*ack*.......... (computer acting up)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Yay, I've still got a Milky Way that I can eat later.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

..........*ack*.............


----------



## UberAris (Apr 18, 2006)

You'll need to make a perverbial deal with the devil!

And by Devil, I mean me. And by perverbial, I mean take a seat and lets get to it


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

I love rock and roll!


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 18, 2006)

I just ate the worlds biggest banana. It was bigger than my foot. I'm sure of it.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

There's raisins all over the floor.... sooo very many raisins!


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 18, 2006)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood. What does a woodchuck do and does it even eat wood?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 18, 2006)

"Excuse me? Excuse me, senor? May I speak to you please? I asked for a mai tai, and they brought me a pina colada, and I said no salt, NO salt on the margarita, but it had salt on it, big grains of salt, floating in the glass... And yes, I won't be leaving a tip, 'cause I could... I could shut this place down. Sir? I'll take my traveler's checks to a competing resort. I could write a letter to your nation's board of tourism and I could have this place condemned. I could put... I could put... strychnine in the guacamole. There was salt on the glass, BIG grains of salt!"

- Milton, _Office Space_


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 18, 2006)

Shovelling horse shit is hard work.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2006)

Years may come and years may go...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 18, 2006)

C is for cookie, that's good enough for me! :eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2006)

Bonnie decided to go to Virginia to see if it really is for lovers. It isn't.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 18, 2006)

*sings Adam Sandler style* Sloppy Joeee....Sloooooooppyy Sloppy Joeeeeee


----------



## RedHead (Apr 18, 2006)

my butt hurts from sitting for so long on my Queen of Sheeba throne.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

A feather fell on my foot today.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm a pepper, he's a pepper, she's a pepper, we're a pepper, wouldn't you like to be a pepper, too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

*singing*
"My bonnie went over the ocean, my bonnie went over the sea..."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

It's getting hot in this house!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

I got hit by a flying truck today...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't know the answer to final jeopardy! Can I change the channel now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

This mortgage rate is waay too high!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Mmeeooww??


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

What shall we do with a drunken sailor?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 18, 2006)

Disassemble...... Dead............ Disassemble....... Dead..... DISASSEMBLE??? DEAD?!?!?!?! WOAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Where did all these manatees come from?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 18, 2006)

"Opal, I'm feeling Fat... _and sassy!!!_"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeeeeehaaawww!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


>



That's funny!

I love that SNL skit with Will Ferrel.  

Ok, now more Non-Sequitur:

hums: "Smart Mom's know how kids minds grow ......"Sweet Pickle"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2006)

Tonights portion of our program is brought to you by Radar Beans! Radar Beans? Voot! Voot!
They come in all colors and so will yoooooouuuuu!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

And now... its time for the penguin on top of the telly to explode.


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 19, 2006)

Aris, where's the whip cream when I need it? Did you take it all? Rule: You must share with friends!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm so pretty... Oh so pretty!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

Tha Watusi, The Twist...


----------



## ripley (Apr 19, 2006)

minimum extender 

View attachment 70818718.jpg


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 19, 2006)

"I'm picking out a thermos for you"


----------



## Caine (Apr 19, 2006)

15 bucks little man, stick that cash in my hand, if that money doesn't show than you owe me, owe me, Oh...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Running scared through the sacred grounds...


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 19, 2006)

Screaming "Fire" reduces the line for the ladies room.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Hopping Mad


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 19, 2006)

I like James Dean.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Flying through the clouds...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Apr 19, 2006)

I just adore buttery hash browns :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

*howling at the sun*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

mixaplix!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I must remember to take my vitamins today!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 19, 2006)

I _insist_ on sleeping in the recliner and not in my own bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

OK. Jump in the basket, quick!


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 19, 2006)

I just made my legs tan and I now smell like lotion.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

I think I'll take a nap.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

the sidewalk cracked...


----------



## UberAris (Apr 19, 2006)

I have many personal demons... they hold poker night on thursday


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Someone stole my face. I got to buy a new one.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 19, 2006)

Our neighbor is being a bit of an unnice person... She apparently doesn't want us getting cut grass on her driveway from our lawn... they're BLADES OF GRASS lady!!! They blow away in the wind!!! sheesh...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Something's been running up my trousers!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 19, 2006)

"So all the family you got is Chen Lee and that lazy cat, huh?"
"Oh, General Price don't belong to me. Cats don't belong to nobody, he just rooms with me."


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

A Mongoose? BJ_J?


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 19, 2006)

Where The Hell Is My Sugar!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## UberAris (Apr 19, 2006)

"The thought of all this graphic violence has me giddy as a prom queen sam!"
~MAX


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 19, 2006)

"What does a yellow light mean"
"Slow down"
"What...does...a...yellow...light...mean"
"Slow down!"
"What..........does..........a..........yellow..........light..........mean"


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 19, 2006)

Cherry Flavored Pepto Bismol doesn't taste very cherry.... nor does it taste very pepto-y.


----------



## herin (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm hungry. :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

The next time someone asks if you are a God, You say Yes!


----------



## herin (Apr 19, 2006)

I :smitten: kool-aid!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

So anyway, you've got the girl on the bed and her legs are on the mantlepiece...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 19, 2006)

"So, long story short, this is the stone I passed!"


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 19, 2006)

"What rolls down stairs, alone or in pairs, runs over your neighbour's dog..."




...


----------



## herin (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm not even supposed to be here today!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

Do you swear?

Every Damn Day!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

I drove all night...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd go nuts if I had blue balls every damn day.


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm in the mood for Italian.

Italian food or Italian boys?

Who needs to pick one?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

herin said:


> I'm not even supposed to be here today!!



LOL Clerks, right?

___________________________

I think that I shall never see
A poem as lovely as a tree.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2006)

A rolling stone gathers no moss.. but a rolling house does.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

"2 seconds left on the shot clock.... Wow did you see that? What a shot! What a shot! This is why we watch ESPN!" :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Flying pigs raided my fridge.


----------



## herin (Apr 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> LOL Clerks, right?



Absofreakinlutely!

*****************

Sleep is eluding me.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2006)

The surgery rendered her brain to mush, like soggy cornflakes.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 20, 2006)

Why did Derrek Lee have to get hurt? why? he's only my strongest hitter in my keeper league.... it better not be serious.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Snire snore, I'm taking a nap...


----------



## UberAris (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm currently making a Myspace that is baised on Max from the Sam and Max: Freelance Police Comics, TV show, and Vid-game 

those intrested can see it at http://www.myspace.com/maxtherabbit


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 20, 2006)

Pink Floyd rocks my world like no other man!

"Bleating and bubbling we fell on his neck with a scream!" *screams*

"Wave upon wave of demented avengers march cheerfully out of obscurity into the dream!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm still tired.


----------



## ripley (Apr 20, 2006)

*minimum extender* 

View attachment animals4.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

Gimme a break!

Gimme a break!

Break me off a piece of that Kit-Kat Bar.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I feel like d&#232;j&#225; vu today...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

*[]D 

[] 

[]\/[] 

[]D*


----------



## Iniquity (Apr 20, 2006)

Today: Bram Stoker died 94-years ago.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Arrooo! Gotta be said.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2006)

like she said...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Why does Charlie Chaplin walk through my head?


----------



## Orso (Apr 20, 2006)

Did anyone open a can of coke?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 20, 2006)

And really bad eggs.....


----------



## herin (Apr 20, 2006)

I need to buy laundry detergent, cat food and kool aid.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Apr 21, 2006)

So then she was like............and then he was like and they were totally just, you know?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey!!!

Who didn't replace the last roll of toilet paper?


----------



## ripley (Apr 21, 2006)

I think my Golden Delicious apple tree has a disease...maybe canker. I'm quite distressed.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Packed with Peanuts, Snickers really satisfies.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2006)

Anybody else want to watch some fractured fairy tales of "The Rocky and Bullwinkle Show?"


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Sometimes Id like to sit and gaze for days through sleepless dreams
All alone and trapped in time


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2006)

I cleaned out the rabbit cage today! *yuck*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Ah.. the smell of Baby Magic Baby Lotion...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 21, 2006)

To dream a McDream


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2006)

Tennis, anyone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

*Yawn* Trying to awake...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2006)

Who stole the very last cookie from the cookie jar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

There's nothing topping some good music for waking up!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 21, 2006)

don't forget to smoke that thing outside.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

In the inner circles goes a rumour that someone lost his rep.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 21, 2006)

I never had one...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

Where have all the mailmen gone?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm droppin' this beat Techno Style! 

*Uhn-tiss Uhn-tiss Uhn-tiss Uhn-tiss Uhn-tiss Uhn-tiss Uhn-tiss Uhn-tiss Uhn-tiss ~Vwika Vwicka~ Uhn-tiss Uhn-tiss Uhn-tiss ...*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

Gonna go to McPizza.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Heartburn....


----------



## ripley (Apr 22, 2006)

*minimum extender* 

View attachment funnx34.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Ka-chinnnng!


----------



## Robin Rocks (Apr 22, 2006)

My boobs need some attention!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

... I realize with fright:
The spiderman is having me for dinner tonight...


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 22, 2006)

Cats are people, too!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 22, 2006)

I have nearly 100 computer games, but more than half of them are too outdated to actually play anymore... I'm wishing I still had an operating obsolete system to play some of them.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Dancin' the night away...


----------



## Robin Rocks (Apr 22, 2006)

Because I got high, because I got high, because I got high.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Darn! I forgot the text! What's the line?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2006)

...uh, spaghetti.

...and some breadsticks too, please.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Impressive pronouns are... uhm... impressive.


----------



## herin (Apr 22, 2006)

Deal. . .or no deal??


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2006)

...it was just a flat tire.


----------



## Ash (Apr 22, 2006)

I use Baby Magic to bathe my puppy. And then he goes outside and rolls in the wet grass.


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 22, 2006)

What's the frequency, Kenneth?

-Rusty


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

The beatings will continue until morale improves!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet Karoline... dah dah dah....


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

*cough* *cough*

These cigarettes are icky!


----------



## herin (Apr 23, 2006)

You may be right. I may be crazy, but I just might be the lunatic you're looking for.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

May contain peanuts, peanut oil, peanut flour, cashews, bits of pecans, a hazelnut, or an elephant.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey!

You can't do that on television. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

We're on a road to nowhere...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

Shhhhhhh.....

<whispers> Don't wake the baby.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Ka - boooom!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 23, 2006)

...I'll be right with you.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 23, 2006)

The Zippers!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Race with the devil.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 23, 2006)

Life is Beautiful. (awesome movie, by the way)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Christine. *WROOOOOM - BUMP*


----------



## love dubh (Apr 23, 2006)

But he wasn't feeling particularly fresh... 

http://www.randomhouse.com/crown/metamorphosis/


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

What a waste it is to lose one's mind.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 23, 2006)

It's the beer!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Total writers block. I think of a good WG story, and I can't get three words out of my head.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome to the Hotel California


----------



## love dubh (Apr 23, 2006)

The irony of the situation is that I ate a croissant over my French textbook.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Honey is just bee spit.


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 23, 2006)

... I'll come in again.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Dwarves get served first.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

I saw a dead fish.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 23, 2006)

The dingo ate my baby!


----------



## herin (Apr 23, 2006)

Rugby players eat their own dead.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 24, 2006)

More ice Cream?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Killers killing killers.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 24, 2006)

Something with Heinz 57 in it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Moody Mary is in a bad mood.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 24, 2006)

Someone smells like fava beans...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

"Eeww, I'd rather eat dirt!"
"Soon you will, mayor Blake, soon you will..."


----------



## Caine (Apr 24, 2006)

Noich noich noich, smoking weed, drinkin' beers, drinkin' beers, beers, beers


----------



## Orso (Apr 24, 2006)

If I were a hippo
and you a millionaire,
we could, with all good reason,
sing la-di-dah


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Dust my broom


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2006)

General KAT-sumoto!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

...only the lonely.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 24, 2006)

OFF TO LUNCH! :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

The ghost of Molly Malone.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

...even if it's raining?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

And a devil in a black dress watches over...
My guardian angel walks away...


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 24, 2006)

I love honey butter on a slice of warm bread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Long distance information
disconnect me if you can


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 24, 2006)

On a clear day, you can see forever.


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 24, 2006)

There's laughter, and glass
and perfume and flags
and kisses and cranes and roses and vaccine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

A dead bird flies across a ghost town...


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 24, 2006)

We interrupt
We
We interrupt this
We interrupt this program

(with a minor correction to my preceeding post -- I can't edit it for some reason):
"cranes" should be "trains".


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> (with a minor correction to my preceeding post -- I can't edit it for some reason):


(The "edit" button is only available for about 15 mins, AFAIK)

Running scared is the best way to run fast...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

It's In The PI!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

You can run, but you can't ride, you won't get far...


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks, TWolf.
I'd forgotten about the Memory Hole Patch.

(Hey, I can reply without busting the thread theme -- someone posted after he did.  )

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Doctor Jeep plays on and on and on...


----------



## 4honor (Apr 24, 2006)

I wish I were an Oscar Meyer Wiener


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, the fata morgana's gone. But the bar is still there.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll take "medical slang" for a $1,000. :eat1:


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 24, 2006)

Flowers on the razor wire.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 25, 2006)

Dog barf on the carpet.

Again.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

I think I started the thread with the most replies... Huh?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 25, 2006)

You lookin' at me lookin' at you, lookin' at me, lookin' at you.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 25, 2006)

"...and then Shiela said 'like, no Waaay' and I said 'waaay' and she said no waaaay and I said..."


----------



## Aliena (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to Rhomper Room. Here we have all kinds of fun and adventures for the adventurous mind...now follow me.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 25, 2006)

...and then the little train began to climb that mountain saying, "I think I can, I think I can, I..."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

*Pssst*

Hey kid!

You there!....

GET AWAY FROM THE FISH TANK!

Jello is not meant for goldfish!:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Could be...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 25, 2006)

Any man that would paint his truck like that would go to a minister's funeral dressed in feathers.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

I've got happy feet!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

*squint* *yawn* Maybe... *head falls over* *silent snore*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

...remembering "The State" from MTV --->

"I want to dip my balls in it!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

KFC wanted to present a new burger, but it was too fresh - it flew away!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

EEEEEK!!!! A spider!!!!  

Get it off of me!
Get it off of me!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 25, 2006)

The Swedish Chef is a GENIOUS!!!!

Now for some Chocolate Mousse.... um her de her de.....


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Dude, where's your car?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Snowball gun (gatling version)


----------



## UberAris (Apr 25, 2006)

Axe body spray + Lighter = hours of fun and police paper-work


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

If you want to cross a highway, you gotta run real fast. REAL fast.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

I ate a banana.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been chef in hell's kitchen.
If you want something *really* hot, just ask me.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

One time at band camp.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

The fire sausages are ready.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Parlez-vous francais?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Oui, c'est la m&#232;re de maman.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

eins, zwei, drei.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Confused by the wind.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 25, 2006)

Mom's here!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Firefighter's nightmare...
(don't ask!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Phenylketonurics: This post contains phenylalanine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Ice is nice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Rollin' Rollin' Rollin'... Keep Them Doggies Rollin'


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Kids tend to be loud when they get older.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Ya move fifteen tons, what'a'ya get..


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Road rage radish


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

You won't believe how big it is... At Fuddruckers.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

I just cannot fathom putting V8 in beer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm gonna get me a hot wired sedan.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 25, 2006)

You can't put that in there sideways!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

The V8 roared in agony as he dropped the hammer.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

*Looks at someone's profile, to see what their status is... and sees _*Moderating*_ *

Look out everyone! She has a chainsaw!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

La vache qui rit...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

( to the tune of Yesterday, by the Beatles)

Leprosy,
What a sorry mess I am to see.
Even friends can't stand to look at me.
Oh, I despise
My leprosy. 

Gradually,
I'm not half the man I used to be.
Pieces keep on falling off of me.
It happens now
So gradually. 

When my tongue fell off,
I don't know, I couldn't say.
I said, [*garbled*] "zump ping wong".
Now I long for that sweet day
When I had no 

Leprosy.
Making with me could never be.
Yes, I've lost my chance for ecstasy.
Oh I despise
My leprosy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Rubber eagle


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

We all live in an Orange Tangerine
An Orange Tangerine
An Orange Tangerine
We all Live in an Orange Tangerine
An Orange Tangerine
An Orange Tangerine


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Run and hide 
from the tide


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Number Nine... Number Nine...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

My heart ran cold
My feet ran hot
The brave and the bold
Got caught with a pipe of pot


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

I never thought I'd see the day where I'd miss Grif.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Why you're always pickin' on me?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

I did not have sex with that woman!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm just sitting, in my car and, waiting for my girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

We Hold These Truths to be Self-Evident


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

The stapler staples staples...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Could somebody please pass the jelly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

The ship got stuck on a reef.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 26, 2006)

We had joy. We had fun. We had seasons in the sun.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Old kids under the block


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 26, 2006)

We're going on the ferry, weeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Fairy tales are told by fairies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Danger! Will Robinson! Danger! Danger!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

I fought the law but the law won.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

I erased it from your smeggin' memory!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

I once got paddled from the principal in elementary school.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

We don't need to find any weapons of mass destruction. We just need to want to find them! That is how it works!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Poolin' by the twist...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Rocky, Rocky, Rocky!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

This is a journey into sound
stereophonic sound... 
stereophonic sound...
stereophonic sound...
d-d-d-dance music


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Once you pop...

you can't stop.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

I shot the sherrif...
but I didn't shoot the deputy


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 27, 2006)

I hope he remembers to put bows in her hair.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 27, 2006)

Hidy Ho Neighborinos!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 27, 2006)

Gosh! I ain't scared of no ghosts.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 27, 2006)

These dust bunnies keep on a hoppin' out of my grasp.

*cough* *cough*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 27, 2006)

I took the initiative in creating the Internet.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 27, 2006)

I spy with my little eye something GREEN!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2006)

She had rings on her fingers and bells on her shoe - oo's...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll race you to the finish line.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 27, 2006)

Stay outta H.A.R.M.'s way!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 27, 2006)

Simon Says: "Hop on one foot."


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2006)

The finish line isn't always the end but sometimes the beginning of something.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 27, 2006)

I love lemon cookies!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2006)

Smegma, a cheesey substance...


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 27, 2006)

I feel pretty, oh so pretty!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 27, 2006)

So I says to him, I says... "NO! The *green* one!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2006)

I've got no idea what's going on...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Never tell me the odds!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

singing:

"Oh My Darling"
"Oh My Darling"
"Oh My Darling, Clementine"


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

In such predictaments I must forge ahead..

Poppies! Poppies! Poppies!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

I wish I had a collection of igneous, sedimentary, and metamorphic rocks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

And Nigel has run himself over. What a great Twit!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

Hark!

...ooops nevermind.:doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

I did not have sex with that woman.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

SuperDeeDuper!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you ever wonder.....

*I lost my train of thought, again.*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

I always thought my name was Dammit, and my brother's name was Jesus Christ.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

Pardon me, boy, is this the Chattanooga Choo Choo?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2006)

...the applets are good but the cotlets are much better!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

I took a journey to the 10th Dinmension.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 28, 2006)

Lookit the pretty butterflies, Ma!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

It's not to be recommended to sleep on the keyboard.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 28, 2006)

Get me my cane, my top hat, some tin foil, and a gallon of mayonaisse, we're going out on the town!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Mama Mia, Thatsa Spicy Meatball!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

Who left open the fridge? It's getting cold out here!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you suffer from Erectile Dysfunction?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2006)

Uhhhhh, I'm sooooo tired.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

*Here I come to save the day!!!*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2006)

...but grass grows in the cracks!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm waay too slow today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

I really need to fix the hot tub.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Nobody knows.... the trouble I've seen...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh!... You guys made me ink!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2006)

I was wandrin' under a boring star...


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh I like that Baby. I put on my robe and wizard hat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2006)

Inking the Ogre


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

Can you throw'em over your shoulder like a Continental Soldier...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Running around like a fried chicken.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

I didn't yell just to hear my head roar!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 30, 2006)

I worked on a previous cd earlier today and gave my songs song titles finally and also gave my album a title too. I am very pleased with it, also.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

George W. Bush is my 3rd favorite President of all time!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 30, 2006)

...and then they were naked.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Hiding apples in an apple tree makes sense, you know.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 30, 2006)

hums: "Curious George the curious little..."

...you know I like that dude George Carlin!

He's such a funny comedian.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2006)

If you know that you don't know, you know a lot!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 1, 2006)

Let me just say that recovery (reading all the new posts) from being away from Dimensions for three and a half days has been almost a two hour task... and that's without replying more than 3 times (thus far) AND only looking in 2 forums... I'm fighting the urge to just mark all as read... LoL


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Gosh, I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

I bowled today and picked up 2 splits.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 1, 2006)

Swooning. Absolutely, positively still swooning. I seriously need someone to slap me!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Darn. I'm still tired. I'd like to take a nap, but the sun is shining so bright...


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

Follow the yellow brick road?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

A trick road fooled me. I never arrived.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 1, 2006)

I do not like green eggs and ham, Sam I am.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Have you ever seen the slap dance?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

2000th Post!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

Today's fish is Trout a la Creme. Enjoy your meal.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 1, 2006)

Between fiddlesticks and fiddleheads, I'll take the fiddleheads. They're rarer.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

No, no more for me. I'm trying to keep my figure.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 1, 2006)

Whazizneximgointatry?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 1, 2006)

Dogs drool.

CATS RULE!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 2, 2006)

Just in time for a bath... Sponge somebody?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Crossroads crossing crossroads crosswise


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2006)

the sand in her shoes gave her a gritty feeling.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

The sponged bob sponged in the spongebob


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.
Dej&#224; v&#249;?


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2006)

There are thousands of May flies everywhere! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

All kids ran around the block.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 3, 2006)

We're gonna rock around the clock tonite..
We're gonna rock rock rock 'til broad daylight..


----------



## jack (May 3, 2006)

this thread is too long.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

The threatened threatened the threateners.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

He fumbled in his pocket to find out that a pickpocket stole his car's keys.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 3, 2006)

What does this smell like to you?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Wait for my order.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

Race! Warthog!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 4, 2006)

_"Holy jumping mother of god in a sidecar with chocolate jimmies and a lobster bib! *WE'RE ON OUR WAY!*"_--Sam


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 4, 2006)

If at first you don't succeed, cheat. Or kill the opposition.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 4, 2006)

E, A, D, G, B, E


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

Ya do the hokey pokey and ya turn yourself around...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

WonderWarthog is back in service!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

Fat Bottomed Girls you make the rockin' world go round!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2006)

I want to ride my bicycle


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

Rain keeps pouring down in the rainforest on a rainy day.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2006)

Radio Flyer!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

Running downhill, he jumped on the train.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 4, 2006)

My bologna has a first name


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

Arnie's car has a name.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

I'm gonna eat you, little fishie..
I'm gonna eat you, little fishie..
I'm gonna eat you, little fishie..
Cause I love little fish!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

You got to spend money to slim down.








Your purse, that is.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

I haven't finished drying the laundry yet.


----------



## EasyCheese (May 5, 2006)

"i Am You're Dentist, Listen To Meeeeeeeeee!"


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

who, what, when, where, why, how?


----------



## EasyCheese (May 5, 2006)

I confess... That smurf didn't "just jump out into the road"... I swerve to hit the little bugger... I"M SORRY!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Run! Run for your life!
When they're riding.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Don't you just love _whistling_ while you work?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2006)

I like traffic lights, I like traffic lights, I like traffic lights, I like traffic lights, I like traffic lights, I like traffic lights, That is what I said.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

You can't stop flies.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

This is the church.
This is the steeple.
Open it up and there's all the people.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Steaks usually aren't stakes.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

It's been quite a while since I found a 4 leaf clover.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

My world started turning the other way round.


----------



## EasyCheese (May 5, 2006)

I have on plaid shorts... They're yummy


----------



## herin (May 5, 2006)

I am so tired. Damn flu.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Kriss Kross will make you *JUMP* *JUMP*


----------



## EasyCheese (May 5, 2006)

Q: Is that a monster in your pocket or are you just happy to see me? A:his name is Elmo.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Messengers sending messages.


----------



## EasyCheese (May 5, 2006)

Early one morning while making the rounds, I took a shot of cocaine and I shot my woman down, I went right home and I went to bed, I stuck that lovin' 44 beneath my head


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Dance your cares away...
Worries for another day...
Let the music play...
Down at Fraggle Rock!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

I'm running scared of running tired.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Thomas Crapper developed the flush toilet. In 1884, he simulated the materials a toilet would normally handle, to create "a super-flush which had completely cleared away: 10 apples, 1 flat sponge, 3 air vessels, Plumbers Smudge coated over the pan, 4 pieces of paper adhering closely to the soiled surface."


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

It's 10:21 AM. I got up at about 8. I'm still tired. Anybody got an alarm-clock?


----------



## EasyCheese (May 5, 2006)

Marilyn Manson troll doll yellow sheep fluff


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Fluffy ...


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Timberwolf now has 1,000 posts!

View attachment 599.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

*rrribbit*
*leaps like a frog*
*rribbit*
Ow! I'd better stay a wolf.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

what does geggy tah mean?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

My brain's running wild.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

*singing*

"Oh give me a home where the buffalo roam...."


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

I'm just back from a computer funeral. Someone make me smile again.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

back to the future


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

doubleback


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 5, 2006)

Who really cares about the Russian Mob?


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2006)

Yo MTV Raps!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 6, 2006)

"It's so stupid! I mean English... English - I already SPEAK English!...... And on top of that, they grade you on it! You got a D in English! What, the man on the trolley car didn't understand me?"


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2006)

Race! Warthog!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

No milk today


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> No milk today




Here in Oregon,: a boy with autism was accepted by recuriters depite his disability, this is contrary to military policy.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

Odd puzzles puzzle puzzlers.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

I'm not wearing pants!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Zombies hunting zombie warthogs


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Well, its forty below and I don't a $#@!, I've got a heater in my truck and I'm off to the Rodeo..


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Turkeys heading for turkey heaven...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

It runs
and runs
and runs
and runs
and runs
and runs
...

It's still running...

Is it still running?
It is!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

You made a timemachine?!?!?!... Out of a Delorean?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Just head for the sun. If we reach the right speed...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

You've got the girl on the bed and her legs are on the mantlepiece...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Wow! A flying DeLorean! It's quite some time ago I last saw one.


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

Who just _BELCHED_ soooo rudely?!?!?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Everybody ready for a roadtrip?


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

There's cheetos stains all over the couch! :doh:


----------



## Regular Bill (May 7, 2006)

Water is wet!

Bill


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

Crisp wretched thorns drivel in carps of english zulu sheds.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

I damaged my father's car on friday.


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

My honey just made it back home! :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

I shouldn't drive a car when I'm sleepy.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

No... I've read the whole board... with Hyde Park left... Isn't there something else to read.... Oh Wait.. the Story Board.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Shouting librarians are somewhat strange.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Adolesent Radioactive Black-Belt Hampsters!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 8, 2006)

Allllll-ahhhhhhh-Bama Alaska Arizona Arkansas California Colorado Conneticut! (bum bum bum)...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

I'm just a bill. Just a lonely old bill. And I'm sittin' here on Capitol Hill.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Where have all the zombies gone?


----------



## swamptoad (May 8, 2006)

Show me some of that electric boogaloog "Breakin" _break-dancing_!

Turbo's got some cool moves.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Bouncing off the sattelites...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

No artificial colors, as used in Hospitals.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

The sun always shines on TV


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Kiss my Grits!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Running up that hill...


----------



## EasyCheese (May 9, 2006)

Rumpilstilskin was a good man...


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

You're a good man Charlie Brown.


----------



## EasyCheese (May 9, 2006)

"Boy, I'll whip yo' a** so bad all you'll hear is the sound of a light breeze and you'll be layin' on yo' back tryin' to figure out the h*ll just happened!"


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 9, 2006)

Jemimah Puddleduck


----------



## EasyCheese (May 9, 2006)

The future of your bowel movement depends on getting these eyedrops to the pink-eyed fish in Dawson's creek! hurry!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Someone hit the sonic wall...


----------



## EasyCheese (May 9, 2006)

Oh, elizabeth, I'm comin' to join you, honey! This is the big one! Oh!


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Smoke on the water


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

Am I in Hyde Park?

ooooooooops! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

M ybra ini so uto fra nge


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

Can somebody give me an example of onomatopoeia?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Ith in kwe ar estu ckin thee lev ator.


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

teembhur wolph maekz zhum purdeey khul eelecktuhronick myoozeek

thaenkz fhorh shairheeng yurrh myoozeek dhood! *smhilez*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

My brain is running empty.


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

*ribbit* 

*ribbit*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

What a day! Surrounded by idiots, nerds, fools (out there in the world), and some really nice people (here at Dim).


----------



## Robin Rocks (May 9, 2006)

I can't believe I have another freakin' cold.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

:shocked: You blinked!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 9, 2006)

Loneliness...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Eating a dessert in the desert.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 9, 2006)

Let me tell ya a story 'bout a man named Jed...


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

Peas porridge hot
Peas porridge cold
Peas porridge in the pot 9 days old...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Sleepstalking... whatever that may be...


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

*scratches head on final jeopardy*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Who let the dogs out?
*bark bark*


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

Everybody WAKE UP!!!

and dance to the music of "The Wiggles"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

My bed kicked me out.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 11, 2006)

I did not have sex with that woman!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 11, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh, F**k!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 11, 2006)

And that's the way it was, Good Night


----------



## swamptoad (May 11, 2006)

I watched part of "The Parent Trap" yesterday.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

There's a twister chasing me.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

ROFLMAO! 
(Don't exactly what that means, but I'll give it a try.)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 11, 2006)

You can't say that on Television!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

Chubbies chasing Cubbychasers


----------



## swamptoad (May 12, 2006)

My wife and I have finally got our own apartment.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

Here comes the sun!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Here comes the sun!



There is a thunderstorm rising...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 14, 2006)

If its love, let it go, and if it returns, it was meant to be.
And if it doesn't return, hunt it down and kill it.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

I think I'll go to bed.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 14, 2006)

I am stuck on Band-Aids... Cuz band-aids stuck on me!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I am stuck on Band-Aids... Cuz band-aids stuck on me!


Darn! I can't sleep!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 14, 2006)

I'm running out of interesting web content.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 14, 2006)

"Why don't we wash our feet before we eat?"

"'cause we don't eat.... with our FEET!"


----------



## Fuzzy (May 15, 2006)

Schweet!!!


----------



## Zandoz (May 15, 2006)

Reality...an interesting concept with no successful applications, that should always be accompanied by a "Do not try this at home" warning.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

Travelling through the seventh dimension...


----------



## Zandoz (May 15, 2006)

Keep on truck'n!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

Raiding the fridge


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

scurrying off to the restroom.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

And he said,
There goes my life.
There goes my future, my everything.
Might as well kiss it all good-bye.
There goes my life.......


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

This is my knife...


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

_EVERYONE FOOD FIGHT!!!_

I got dibs on throwing the cake! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

Flying saucer


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 16, 2006)

LL(k) parsable languages can always be LR(k) parsed.


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 16, 2006)

Watch my pants - they're moving fast.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

There's something livin' in the fridge?!?!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Uncontrolled distribution of your sperm cells


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

It seems like our cooler is alive.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

I don't have any ribs!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Who is John Galt?


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 16, 2006)

I need a new melon baller


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Kids fingerprints on the wall gradually rise and then fade away.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

I forgot to do something important, earlier.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Rollin', Rollin', Rollin'...


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

Make it so, number 1!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2006)

No time to kill, even I've said it, and probably always will
But I can look ahead and see that time ain't standin' still
No time to kill but time to change the kind of hurry I've been in
And quit this work and worry lookin' back at where I've been
If you don't look ahead nobody will, there's no time to kill


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

A child of five could understand this. Fetch me a child of five.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

Fencing with your neighbor could be a bad idea, if he's better than you.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

I've got candy stuck in my teeth.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

I'll do a change in my sig.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

I've been posting interesting facts in free-association.:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.
... Oops!...:doh: Wrong text... Tehee...


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

I just saw an ant carrying away a dead ant.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday, Happy birthday,...

...



...

:doh:

Oops, wrong thread.

Tehee...


----------



## swamptoad (May 18, 2006)

Simon says: laugh like a hyena. 

Now, blink your eyes.....


----------



## UberAris (May 18, 2006)

Just because my Katana is 41" long does NOT mean that I am compensating for anything


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

What shall we do with a drunken sailor
what shall we do with a drunken sailor
earlay in the mornin' ?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

Oh, great! A thunderstorm in the middle of the night...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

52 (hic) bottles of beer on the (hic) wall.. 52 bottles of (hic)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

That's So Raven!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

And another one two hours later! This is what I call a good night!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

It got so freakin' cold out here, that I actually put some meatballs into my oven baking them to get some warmth into my room.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

Mmmmmmm... Fat and Fluffy Female Form....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Mmmmmmm... Fat and Fluffy Female Form....


Darn! It's getting cold again!


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2006)

I wanna go take some pictures today with my digital camera.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

I never would have guessed!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

When the clock strikes two, three and four,
If the band slows down we'll yell for more,
We're gonna rock around the clock tonight,
We're gonna rock, rock, rock, 'til broad daylight.
We're gonna rock, gonna rock, around the clock tonight.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

In the to from for did the over though when came.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

I left my den and entered the dungeon in order to catch me some frozen gyros.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

*This is bold.*

_This is italicized._

This is underlined.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

I have about half as much posts posted than the poster above.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

blah blah blah blah blah.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

drivel, talk, jabber...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

Remember, You are unique!
Just like everyonelse.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

The best way to improve morale, is to fire all the unhappy people.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Nobody's perfect! Has anyone ever seen nobody?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 21, 2006)

_Nameless gnaw of my pains
Like three hundred trumpets, and just one is out of tune

All them tremendous brunettes around_


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

"Hey, you!"

"Who? Me?"

"Shhhhh!"

"Who? Me?"

"Yeah, you. Want an 'A'?"

"An 'A'?"

"Shhhh!"

"An 'A'?"...


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

"Well I saw the thing comin' out of the sky
It had the one long horn, one big eye.
I commenced to shakin' and I said "ooh-eee"
It looks like a purple people eater to me.

It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater.
(one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater)
A one-eyed one-horned, flyin' puple people eater
Sure looks stange to me. (one eye?)"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

My spaceship's gonna land soon.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Anyone know what Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy means?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Quote message in reply?


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Once upon a time to skidaddle.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Scooby-dooby-dooooo!


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

*sneezes loudly*

_"AH-AH-AH-CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"_


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Puppy power!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

*Baaaaaaaaa.....*

*Baaaaaaaa......*

(oops...my voice is scratchy....drinks more Dr. Pepper)

--------continues----------

*Baaaaaaaa......Baaaaaaaaa....Baaaaaaaa*

That sounds somewhat better. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

My spaceship has landed.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Freeeaaakyyyy!


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

I got my OWN can of 7-up, now .... *phew*  

Those pesky sprites stole my Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Want some freaky fries?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## CaliBBW (May 21, 2006)

C is for cookie thats good enough for me


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

You had plenty money 1922 
You let other women make a fool of you 

Why don't you do right 
Like some other men do 
Get out of here and get me some money, too


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

Space Wolves


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2006)

I am wearing royal blue hospital scrubs.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

Super Mario Cart Double Dash...
Woohoo!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 22, 2006)

I must pee.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

Who would have thought that microwave pasta could taste that good.:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

The beatings will continue until morale improves!


----------



## CaliBBW (May 23, 2006)

The morale will continue to be low until the beatings stop.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

Some more changes done.


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2006)

I played some games that I found at http://www.dumpalink.com


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

My nerves want to go onto a journey... No matter where, but it should be quiet there... And far, far, _really_ far from home.


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2006)

The word contronym (also the synonym antagonym) is used to refer to words that, by some freak of language evolution, are their own antonyms. Both contronym and antagonym are neologisms; however, there is no alternative term that is more established in the English language.

Contronyms are special cases of homographs (two words with the same spelling). Some examples:

*anabasis* - military advance, military retreat 
*aught* - all, nothing 
*bolt* - secure, run away 
*by* - multiplication (e.g., a three by five matrix), division (e.g., dividing eight by four) 
*chuffed* - pleased, annoyed 
*cleave* - separate, adhere 
*clip* - fasten, detach 
*consult* - ask for advice, give advice 
*copemate* - partner, antagonist 
*custom* - usual, special 
*deceptively smart* - smarter than one appears, dumber than one appears 
*dike* - wall, ditch 
*discursive* - proceeding coherently from topic to topic, moving aimlessly from topic to topic 
*dollop* - a large amount, a small amount 
*dust* - add fine particles, remove fine particles 
*enjoin* - prescribe, prohibit 
*fast* - quick, unmoving 
*first degree* - most severe (e.g., murder), least severe (e.g., burn) 
*fix* - restore, castrate 
*flog* - criticize harshly, promote aggressively 
*garnish* - enhance (e.g., food), curtail (e.g., wages) 
*give out* - produce, stop production 
*grade* - incline, level 
*handicap* - advantage, disadvantage 
*help* - assist, prevent (e.g., "I can't help it if...") 
*left* - remaining, departed from 
*liege* - sovereign lord, loyal subject 
*mean* - average, excellent (e.g., "plays a mean game") 
*off* - off, on (e.g., "the alarm went off") 
*out* - visible (e.g., stars), invisible (e.g., lights) 
*out of* - outside, inside (e.g., "work out of one's home") 
*oversight* - error, care 
*put out* - extinguish, generate (e.g., something putting out light) 
*quiddity* - essence, trifling point 
*quite* - rather, completely 
*rent* - buy use of, sell use of 
*rinky-dink* - insignificant, one who frequents RinkWorks 
*sanction* - approve, boycott 
*sanguine* - hopeful, murderous (obsolete synonym for "sanguinary") 
*screen* - show, hide 
*seed* - add seeds (e.g., "to seed a field"), remove seeds (e.g., "to seed a tomato") 
*strike* - hit, miss (in baseball) 
*table* - propose (in the United Kingdom), set aside (in the United States) 
*transparent* - invisible, obvious 
*unbending* - rigid, relaxing 
*variety* - one type (e.g., "this variety"), many types (e.g., "a variety") 
*wear* - endure through use, decay through use 
*weather* - withstand, wear away 
*wind up* - end, start up (e.g., a watch) 
*with* - alongside, against


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

Sure hope *yawn* ... lost the line ... *squint*

BTW, I now got a profile picture, if anybody is interested.

If this sounds rude or so - sorry, I'm tired... *yawn* *squint*

Good night!

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Violet Crumble (May 23, 2006)

Buckaroo Bonsai :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

Darn, I fell out of my bed.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

Let us all be grateful for a land so fair,
As we raise our voices in a solemn prayer:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

Outch, my back. *yawn* *streetch* *crock* Argh!


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

My butler brought me the mail.


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

Me want COOKIE!!! View attachment 1263.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

Microwave fries could be better... easyly.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

I think I'll go to bed.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

Compliments to Everybody!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

Jes is 9 posts away from 4,000.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

It's towel day!!!! Everybody got a towel?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2006)

Khhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

I think I should tell my butler not to step in every two minutes to tell me I have new mail.


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2006)

_Blah, Blah Blah, Blah View attachment 308.gif
_


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2006)

I wanna have another day of "steal somebody's avatar day."


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2006)

Shelby coming 'round the mountain when she comes..
Shelby coming 'round the mountain when she comes...
Shelby coming 'round the mountain
Shelby coming 'round the mountain
Shelby coming 'round the mountain when she comes...

(I have a cousin Shelby... used to sing this when I saw her during the Summer.)


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2006)

Memories!

Fuzzy's old avatar (wookie) ----> View attachment wookie.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

Just got out of bed, makeing breakfast.


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2006)

Yesterday I thought about the other Non Sequitur thread that was started. Then I thought what if we had 2 Non Sequitur threads going at the same time. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

Somehow, some people confuse me.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

I'm starting to believe that my question in the "Slap it or Save it" - thread was a little too tough.


----------



## Blackjack (May 26, 2006)

Mohammed's Radio?


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Why won't the damn refrigerator light turn on!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

Shaddap you stupid kitty!!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

*Yay* 

Kermit the frog on The Daily Show.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iHUWctCYtG8&search=kermit the frog


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

There are two possibilities:

1.: Open that damn door!

2.: Meeoowww!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> There are two possibilities:
> 
> 1.: Open that damn door!
> 
> 2.: Meeoowww!!



hahaha *Been there, done that!*

___________________________________

When Harry met Sally

*Harry*

View attachment harry.jpg


*Sally*

View attachment sally.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

My butler always checks my mail...


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

I've been picking at the scab on my shin.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

No, don't do that!


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

*Yawns*

It's way past my bed-time.

View attachment 313.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

How do you call this creature fom Alladin's Lamp?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 26, 2006)

...and then there were none!


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

I've been slowly putting together more electronic music. (soothing stuff mostly in the form of "House".)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2006)

Yadot sdrawkcab tib elttil a leef I.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2006)

What color are their hands now?


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2006)

There's a tear in my beer, and I'm crying for ya' dear!
You're... on my lonely mind...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2006)

Saturday has about four and a half hours to go...
Then I will welcome sunday.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Ooops, seems like I forgot something!


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Put it back!

Put it back where you found it!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Sdrawkcab elttil a tlef I yadretsey.
Segnahc on llits.
Oot, yadot sdrawkcab tib elttil a leef I.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Elmer Fudd factoid:

One way to teww the age of a fish is by wooking at its scawes. Oh, dat scwewy wabbit! Dey have gwowf wings just wike twees. Oh, dat scwewy wabbit! Dese awe cawwed ciwcuwi. Cwustews of them awe cawwed annuwi. Each annuwi show one yeaw.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

It' just around noon... No, not high noon.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

I bet you can't spell kayak backwards!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Joe: "Well, why should I? You just did it for me!"


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

T is for Terrific!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Gotta keep that last word! I promised my girlfriend...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2006)

Ya move sixteen tons.. yaddaya get..


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Defeated once more by Speedy Postales...


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

It's HOT outside today.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

I feel like my hometown has moved about 500 miles to the north...


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

The sky is falling.....


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Let's do the tango shall we?


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

who cut out the lights?


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

LOOK UP INTO THE SKY.....

Its a ....... ?¿?¿?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

Frogs flying to the south?!??


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

It's getting cold here... 44° F *shiver*


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

Will you stop touching me


----------



## mango (May 29, 2006)

*The Chicken Dance!

:shocked: *


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

Rub dub I was sitting in a tub.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

Cruise around in town.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 29, 2006)

My right ear's a-itchin'!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I'm going to fly to Philly!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

I need a heater! It's freakin' cold here...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Ooh, the leaves are so green and pretty!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

Envy is a bad habit.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Birds are flying in the sky.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2006)

You know our motto... We Deliver!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

She works hard for the money!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 30, 2006)

May Contain Peanuts


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

Snoopy vs. The Red Baron...


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2006)

It's nearly time for the picnic!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

Has somebody got a heater for me?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

My knees need kneadin'!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2006)

But I'm not a Doctor!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Sometimes, I feel like running out of ideas...


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Stop The Insanity!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

I think I could use a windshield.


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Nada Surf has a new album.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

This cold weather makes my joints and tendons ache.


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

I had a yummy snack.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Look there!


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

I've still been picking at my scabs.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Spy vs. Spy


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2006)

Bird Flu Explodes in Indonesia...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Pizza Ranch makes great pizza!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

My car needs some fuel.


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*This thing on my neck is getting bigger.

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

I picked my scab too hard today and it bled a little bit. *OUCH*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

A wicked weather system keeps shoveling cold polar air into our area.
*brrrrrrr*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

I like mad-libs, anyone else?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

My scar hurts. There will be a change in the weather.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Cocoa puffs are like DA BOMB!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

My only hope is that the weather will change to the warm...
I don't want anoter ice-age right now.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn cereal got soggy too fast!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

It's just another Fryday... hope, I don't get fried today...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

mushy cereal, anyone?

Ok.. I'll just toss it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Nope, It's too cold to get fried.


----------



## mango (Jun 2, 2006)

*Anyone for tennis??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey, the wind has changed! Maybe the weather will be better soon.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

_A b R a C a D a B r a !!!_


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Buy Now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 3, 2006)

Avocados are keen.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Yay! I added myself to my Buddy List. I'm my own Buddy! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Meow! *purrrr*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

Woof! Woof!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

meoof! Darn! Learning foreign languages ain't easy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

All your base are belong to us!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

Do not run! There is no chance of escape!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Wensleydale!


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hold me closer Tony Danza!

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

A reality show featuring Loni Anderson as a secretary for a major metropolian radio network?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

God wanted him to be president.


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Put it on my TAB!

 *


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

It's taboo.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

I've forgotten what I was going to post just now...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

It's a sandwich from another dimension!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

It's getting warmer. Great!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

And once again, Rambo saved the day!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

I erased it from your smeggin' memory!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

...and then she said "you're not putting that in my mouth!"


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

I guess it rains down in Africa!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

I won the Tony!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Gosh, I'm hungry! Hope my dinner will be ready soon...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Movies. Movies. Movies


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*I'll buy that for a dollar!

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Find out what happened to the world-famous band when Woodstock was over and the '60s ran out. Discover how Fito survived the wildly eccentric, deliberately chaotic and fabulously excessive lifestyle of a rock star to become one of today's most important artists interpreting the blues.


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wavy Gravy

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

Talk to me, goose!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2006)

Chief! Captain needs you on the bridge ASAP! You better follow me.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

I can't understand a single word that Charlie Brown's teacher is saying.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

At least, the summer is coming back...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

Who gives a *$%@!!! about a popularity contest?!?!?!


----------



## mango (Jun 5, 2006)

*Thank God you're here!

 *


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 5, 2006)

Gold Five: Gold Five to Red Leader.

Red Leader: I copy Gold Leader

Gold Five : Enemy Fighters. They came from behind!


from Star Wars IV: A New Hope


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2006)

I just drank some water.


----------



## Cinda (Jun 6, 2006)

I just read this thread and my brains blew out my ears--ssthufferin' sssuccotash! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Goooood Moooorrrning, evreyone!!!


----------



## Delaney (Jun 6, 2006)

Go to second! Go to second!


----------



## mango (Jun 6, 2006)

*Ahhhh... I love the smell of napalm in the morning!

 *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't - You - Do - It!!!!


----------



## idun (Jun 6, 2006)

spam, spam bacon and spam


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't believe I ate the whole thing!


----------



## idun (Jun 7, 2006)

your mother was a hamster and your father smellt like elderberry's


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2006)

*I eat green beret's for breakfast!

 *


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm a hybrid of vampire and werewolf. 1/3 human, 1/3 lycan, 1/3 werewolf but stronger than all.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, onions, pickles, dolphin, on a sesame seed bun.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2006)

Insane in the membrane...

Insane in the brain.....


----------



## idun (Jun 8, 2006)

if i wannna listen to an asshole i'll fart - house of 1000 corpses


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

*You can lead a horse to drink but you can't make it water!

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

I've got to be me... I've got to be free....


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi there....

This is me!

Is that you?


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Is this the little men's room?

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

laffy taffy!

it's simply everywhere!

*icky-sticky*


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

**burp*

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Good Grief Linus!


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*I didn't get a 'Harumph' outta you!!

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Pardon me while I slip into something wet................(I should have read the rules to this thread...real clueless, here..lol)


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

**stubs toe on low level "hidden" step*

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Mario's cleaning up La Isla Delfina... What a mess!


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2006)

*Powered by vBulletin Version 3.5.0*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

No idea.............................................................................


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2006)

*Do not try this at home*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

*silence* shhhhhhhh...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm in a glass by myself.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

The church bells are ringing...


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 10, 2006)

...slow motion in the distance. I knew then that I shouldn't have messed with the Yannomamo medicine man, he had slipped me something in that gourd of frog saliva. Bad craziness.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

My toe hurts. I can't sleep.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

Why in the world is Kosher Salt only available in the really big box?


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*yada yada yada...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Piankiller helped me sleeping. But my toe still aches.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

"What's wrong with Timberwolf's Toe?" asked the curious and petrified lizard antler.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry, I was asking Santa about it.


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*And you may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*This conversation no longer serves any purpose.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

In about half an hour, I'll try to adjust the sattelite dish...
Wish me luck...


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*And you may ask yourself
Where is that large automobile? 

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Wooohoo, I got it!


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*That was my mistake*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

It's getting really warm today. Above 86&#176; F. Poor english soccer team...


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*1. e4 c5 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

A slice of grilled brain on toast, anyone?
We had about 91&#176;F today and I always have the sun on my room in the afternoon...


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

*Then out of the sun rode a man with a gun
And Bart..... was his name, yes Bart was his name 

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

A slice of grilled brain on toast, anyone?


----------



## OpalBBW (Jun 13, 2006)

I got a new phone today and it's pink.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

You sir are no Jack Paar.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 13, 2006)

I've got... a Yankee Doodle Sweeeeeeheart....


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 13, 2006)

You know, "up your alley" really is a gross thing to say to someone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm having trouble locating pictures...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side, kid.


----------



## mango (Jun 15, 2006)

*Female Sumo Wrestling Auditions Now Open.

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

I worked with a guy at Exxon whose nickname was Hippy, who drove a AMC Gremlin with a Chevy 305 wedged into it. His girlfriend at the time went by the nick "Cricket", and he named his german shepherd "Shithead". He busted his rear window out and was too cheap to replace it, so he filled the space with a peice of plywood.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 16, 2006)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *thud*

~~Offical anthem of the Oompa Loompa Tossing Society


----------



## idun (Jun 16, 2006)

i got a new tattoo jeeeeeeeejj


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

*thud*
vf,v,cv,c vmjb vb 
*snore*


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*01000110011010101010101001010010101010
11001010010001010110100101001110101011
00110101010110101101100011011010101100*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

*raises head from keyboard*
*yawn* Ouch!
#Note to self: Try not to sleep on the keyboard. #


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*Uh, Gaston! A bucket for monsieur. 

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Ah, garcon! Un seau d'eau glac&#233; pour l'australien...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

...the naked cyclists at the Solstice Parade!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Italy vs. USA - 1:1...

I wish it had been a beautiful game...

*sigh*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm home alone. :shocked:


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 17, 2006)

I hate cheese.​


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Why want the dishes clean themselves for a change?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Should I stay or should I go now.*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

I need to go for a drive thru movies look pretty cool as a cucumbers make pickles are a nice snack to eat out of the house on haunted hill is quite scary with the lights on.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 19, 2006)

TV: "its 9:45pm do you know where your children are?"

Homer: "I keep _telling_ you, *NO*!"


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Syntax Error. Please Try Again.*


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 19, 2006)

mango said:


> *Syntax Error. Please Try Again.*


READY.
?OUT OF DATA

READY.



-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Once again a thunderstorm... the third today... it's getting boring...


----------



## UberAris (Jun 19, 2006)

Aris: What the hell...? I keep getting Syntax Error...

John: you ARE a syntax error

Aris: HEY!!!

*insert threats and comical chase scene here*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UberAris again.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 19, 2006)

haha thanks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

thunderstorm 3 said:


> KA-BOOM!


Er, this thunderstorm doesn't seem to like my comment on it...
*looking a little scared*


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Togo is a country??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

There's a _dance_ called "Pogo"...


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Wolves can come from outer space??

 *


----------



## UberAris (Jun 19, 2006)

*Reagan:* Mayor McCheese-Burger, Tear down these walls! Graah! Reagan smash!!! Reagan Smash!!!

_*inside*_

*Mcdonalds worker 1:* Whats that thuding noise?
*Mcdonalds worker 2:* Oh, thats just former president Reagan. Just ignore it, he tires himself out after a little bit...

_*back outside*_

*Reagan:* Reagan... sleepy...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Its like Ta-mater, without the Ta.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

"It is such a secret place, the Land of Tears."​


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*I didn't get a 'Harumph' outta you!

 *


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

Who did let the dogs out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Rrrribbit!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2006)

I like to "o"at, "o"at, "o"at

"o"pples and b"o"nn"o"n"o"s....


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

Lightbulbs burn out when it's most inconvenient.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

I think I confused someone in another thread...


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

**Insert any quote from 'The Emperors New Groove" here**


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

Llamas spit


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2006)

I can burp my A,B,C's.


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

Snausages!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 21, 2006)

Bling Bling!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

I heard that instead of just having botox, during facial surgery, you can now have the option of having shrew venom, according to Animal Planet.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2006)

Which way did he go, George; Which way did he go, George?


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*When I am King, you will be first against the wall!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

OK, our house is still standing. But some pictures fell off the wall...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> OK, our house is still standing. But some pictures fell off the wall...



Bad weather where you live?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

See "Random single confessions" thread for further information...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Bad weather where you live?



Uhm, I'm not quite sure if the houses are still standing in the place they stood before...


----------



## Esme (Jun 23, 2006)

Where have all the flowers gone?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

A million 'food bug' chocolate bars taken off shelves

CADBURYS was under investigation last night over why it kept silent for six months about salmonella contamination at one of its factories before removing one million chocolate bars from the shelves. 
The Food Standards Agency has asked Cadbury Schweppes, which sells chocolate worth £1 billion a year in the UK, to explain why it failed to alert them immediately after discovering salmonella at its Malbrook plant near Leominster, Herefordshire, in January. 

Cadburys denied yesterday that there had been a cover-up. A spokeswoman insisted that the recall was a precautionary measure because some chocolate might contain minute traces of salmonella and that there was no risk to human health. 

TimesOnline UK


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

You can't put yourself on your ignore list.


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow? *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

It's slightly hot in this house.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 27, 2006)

200 calories? Each? Oh my.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 27, 2006)

Doing a google search for shingles have me tons of the chicken pox related disease, and lots of building material.


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*We Wuz Robbed!!

 *


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

the rain is going to halt work on my driveway approach


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2006)

She runs back down the hallway
And through the bedroom door
She reaches for the pistol 
kept in her dresser drawer
Tells the lady in the mirror
"He won't do this again"
Because tonight will be the last time 
She'll wonder where he's been


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 28, 2006)

These pretzels are making me thirsty!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Note to self:

Never, I repeat: NEVER again try to play air guitar while holding a full glass in your hand...
 :shocked:   :shocked: 








  Just kidding...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey baby, I hear the blues a-callin'. Tossed salad and scrambled eggs
Quite stylish.

And maybe I seem a bit confused, yeah maybe, but I got you pegged!
Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha!
But I dont know what to do with those tossed salads and scrambled eggs.
Theyre callin again.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

Gentlemen! We appear to be surrounded by film!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 6, 2006)

How are you Gentlemen.
All your base are belong to us.
You are on the way to destruction
What you say?!
You have no chance to survive make your time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

For lunch, Ken crouches on the side of the road and rubs gravel in his hair.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

I think I got this puzzle - called my brain - put together again. But I'm not sure if all parts stick where they belong...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

So why are bras only sized in even numbers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

It must be snowing in hell now... Isawaflyingpig!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

I need a haircut.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2006)

As a token of my gratitude, I will identify items for you at no charge.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

The dishes are done!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2006)

We shall say *Ni *again to you, if you do not appease us!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

I wanna sleep!


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

I seem to be out of rep today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

Listen. Strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic ceremony.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Ker-k-k-k-kerboooooooooooommmmmmble...


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2006)

Little does he realize that I'm wearing my disintegration-proof vest.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

*yaaaaaaaawn*


----------



## Ceres (Aug 6, 2006)

ohhhhhhhh poop...my tomatoes are not growing...ceres


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2006)

( and on that note, I've got to spray my fruit trees! )


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

The kittens have fallen asleep at the edges of the couch again.

Ooops, nevermind.

They are stretching again.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 8, 2006)

There once was a pastor named Ward,
Who was very in tune with the Lord,
Out walking one night,
He had a vision of light,
But was hit by a 4x4 Ford.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

If there is any chance that something _could_ go wrong, it will.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 15, 2006)

It's too darn hot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2006)

But why is the Rum gone?


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2006)

Snakes don't have armpits.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't find the fly swatter and the fly is laughing at me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm sitting in a rollercoaster...

At Home!


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2006)

You have included 23 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 18, 2006)

My feet hurt.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 18, 2006)

Stop! Hey, what's that sound?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Someone must have hit me with something. My head hurts.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 18, 2006)

But why is the rum gone?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 18, 2006)

I shoulda never bought the diet pepsi on sale...


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 18, 2006)

I hope that old man got that tractor beam out of commission or this will be a short trip.. Okay, Hit it!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 18, 2006)

My ankle is asleep. I want to poke it.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 18, 2006)

Rats on acid are pretty freakin' groovy, so I generally don't go to church anymore.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 18, 2006)

I've got scrotum scrunch.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

Why you mangy fang-toothed critter!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

Who wants to sing Hip-Hopera?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

In this clip, we see the suspect take the peanut butter, the vacuum, the deck of cards, but leaves the banana, the wallet, and bikini-clad model. No one knows why.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

Theres dog food all over the floor and a kid smiling with a mouth full of rotting cavities while drinking coca-cola in the street.


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

*Those were the days...

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 21, 2006)

There's a mouse in the house


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll need a diving suit to get to my car if it keeps raining like this...
Perhaps I should activate the submarine mode, just to be on the safe side...


----------



## Veronica VonDiesel (Aug 21, 2006)

Take your pick:

Beware of all enterprises that require new clothes.

--Thoreau

OR

The plural of anecdote is data.

--Spears? (Sparse--I can't remember)


----------



## mango (Aug 22, 2006)

*Can't find it??

Keep looking!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

666 posts...

*looks around concerned because of some far, far away evil laughter*


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm hungry!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

"Let us welcome another member in our club!"


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anybody here know that Billy Joe from "Green Day" is a secret character on the game Tony Hawk American Wasteland?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 22, 2006)

Well aren't you Miss America
Don't you Miss America
Won't you Miss America
Our love


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 23, 2006)

We sit together
The Mountain and I
Until only the Mountain remains


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2006)

*PLUTO... IS... OUT!!!

 *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 26, 2006)

Fumblestix are so much more.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there are bee-byes behind the couch.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 26, 2006)

This glass seems especially heavy..... for glass......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2006)

My head spins around itself like a merry-go-round... *yikes*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

For two hundred points, how long can men go without cleaning the toilet?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 28, 2006)

"'Bad wishes to ask for when a Genie grants you three wishes.' '..... yeah, I'd like two cokes and some fries.'"


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

I would like a coca-cola.

Alas, no soda tonight.  

I will make do with H20.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 29, 2006)

Me feets ache


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

I have not tried the pastrami sandwich at Subway.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 29, 2006)

What was that? What's Colorado Koolaid?

Its a can of Coors, brewed from a mountain stream.
It'll set your heart on fire, and make your kidneys scream.

Sure is nice.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> What was that? What's Colorado Koolaid?
> 
> Its a can of Coors, brewed from a mountain stream.
> It'll set your heart on fire, and make your kidneys scream.
> ...



That's funny! 

*I forgot who sang that, btw*


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 29, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> That's funny!
> 
> *I forgot who sang that, btw*



Johnny Paycheck. Who also sang "Take this job and shove it!" and "To hell with the I.R.S." <--- had a lyric that I'll never forget .."How can I make love to my woman, with Uncle Sam's hands in my pants.."


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

Icky Gooey was a worm
A leetle worm was he
He sat upon a railroad track
A train he did not see
Ickey! Gooey!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Instead of singing "Oh, Home On The Range" ....everyone join together and lets sing a different version: "Old Gnome With The Mange."


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

*This post was brought to you by the letter W.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Snail mail isn't rail mail...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

Warning: these peanuts may contain nuts.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

Peanuts: Linus, Lucy, Charlie Brown, Snoopy, etc...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

I think I'm going nuts...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

This can of air freshener should be used by trained personnel only.


----------



## interesting monster (Aug 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> This can of air freshener should be used by trained personnel only.



I used to live in a ham sandwich.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 30, 2006)

I happen to like that corn chip smell.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Aug 31, 2006)

That's very offending...

Don't you know all generalizations are false?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 31, 2006)

The dog shit has dried very nicely on the bottom of these shoes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

I think my lunch wasn't big enough... I'm still hungry.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

1,2,3 - you're OUT!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Spank me if I should be wrong, but it seems as if Jes would be in again...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

Drop your trousers! :shocked:


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 31, 2006)

Resistence is futile.


----------



## UberAris (Sep 1, 2006)

Ever get that innate feeling that a paranormal entity bent on your chaotic demise is floating just behind you???




...no?





Then it must have been the taco I found in the back of the fridge I ate...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

We who are about to die salute you.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 1, 2006)

If I had as hammer, I'd hammer in the morning.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

Peter, Paul and Mary Jane --- *Before and After is the category*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 2, 2006)

Beans, beans
the musical fruit
the more you eat
the more you toot
the more you toot
the better you feel
so eat your beans at every meal!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

My toe jam is stickier today than it was yesterday.


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

_You turn the lamp down low 
And make her feel secure 
Youve got to show the girl 
That shes the one you adore 
If you want that sugar to pour

 _


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Did ya hear? The world's oldest surviving condom is on display in an Austrian museum. It's reusable and comes complete with instructions, written in Latin.


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*Two oysters walked into a bar.

One pulled a mussel.

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 4, 2006)

On the way home, my SO and I stopped at a c-store next to the interstate to acquire more munchies, and to refill her mug with ice water. As I was filling the mug, the cashier was in conversation with two sheriffs deputies. She had been gossiping about this person and that person and how everyone was either divorcing or cheating on each other, or pregnant. At the climax of the story, with me filling the big 32oz mug, she exclaimed, "Whatever you do, Don't drink the water!"


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> On the way home, my SO and I stopped at a c-store next to the interstate to acquire more munchies, and to refill her mug with ice water. As I was filling the mug, the cashier was in conversation with two sheriffs deputies. She had been gossiping about this person and that person and how everyone was either divorcing or cheating on each other, or pregnant. At the climax of the story, with me filling the big 32oz mug, she exclaimed, "Whatever you do, Don't drink the water!"




......:shocked: .......

What kind of munchies did you get?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 4, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> ......:shocked: .......
> 
> What kind of munchies did you get?



The usual fare.. doritos, teriyaki jerky, nutter-butters, lil'debbies, and diet caffienated sodad.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 4, 2006)

Why do I feel hungry? Hmmm.

Change is good. Dollars are better. Hahahaha.


----------



## UberAris (Sep 4, 2006)

"The souls of the Innocent are out weighed by the souls of the Guilty"
~Libris Inquitious: Exterminatus

"Does that Pie have Pi written on it?"
"Yes it does"
"So... can I have a slice?"
"OF COURSE NOT!!!"
"er.. why?"
"YOU CAN'T DEVIDE PIE EVENLY!!!"
~Brandon and myself

"Hey billy"
"Hey who are you?"
"I'm your inner frat boy, everyone has an inner frat boy, so whats wrong?"
"Oh, there are a bunch of scary clowns out there and I don't know what to do"
"Oh billy there is no reason that you should be afraid of clowns"
"There's not?"
"no... YOU SHOULD BE ANGERY!!! WHAT?! IS MY WAY OF LIFE NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR THEM?!"
"wow you know.. now that you put it that way... I guess your right"
~The grim adventures of Billy and Mandy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you hear about the poor fortune-teller? She didn't make much of a prophet!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

A genius is a crockpot that has hit the jackpot.

That was pretty funny and corny too bbwsweetheart.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2006)

Shot thru the heart! And you're to blame!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Shot thru the heart! And you're to blame!



Now, you're putting a Bon Jovi song in my head. *DOH* You've gotta hear the Orbital mix of that song "overlapped" in simultaneous play to Belinda Carlisle's "Heaven Is A Place On Earth." It's interesting to hear whether or not you are a fan of dance or electronic style music, I think.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

USED TOMBSTONE. 

Perfect for anyone named Homer Hendel Bergen Heinzel. One only.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

It takes many ingedients to make our burgers taste great, but our secret ingredient is our people!


----------



## UberAris (Sep 9, 2006)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! *thud*

^the rise and fall of a sugar-high


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 9, 2006)

Do they call the show LOST because everyone is lost when watching it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

Procrastine! Now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

I.. Am.. Kirk!


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 10, 2006)

Many shall try, but only one will win.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2006)

Severe Tire Damage


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

Why won't sharks sue lawyers? Professional courtesy.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 11, 2006)

Non sequitur, mon ami.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Petrified Lizard Antlers rock!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Did you know that Mt. Everest is an anthill?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

*Bonus Question*

Peas Porridge Hot
Peas Porridge Cold
Peas Porridge in the pot
____ days old.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 12, 2006)

I think I've lost my mind, I hope I find it soon so I know what I am doing.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 12, 2006)

A CT company and a German company,Max Planck Inst have made breakthroughts in developing the genome of a Neanderthal man, who is 99%-plus similar to humans. If these companies are successful, they could bring the species back to life by implanting the genes intoa human egg.


----------



## UberAris (Sep 13, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sheetz


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2006)

tic-tac-toe anyone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

A British Egg Info Society has solved the problem of when to tell when an egg is soft, medium, or hard-boiled. An invisible ink on the shell becomes visible at the right time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm exhausted...


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 14, 2006)

I tried to go to Sesame Street, but got lost in Mr. Roger's neighborhood.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

A Kenyan cult predicted the end of the world from a nuclear war between the US and North Korea on 9/12/06. They were wrong.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 15, 2006)

I need new shoes


----------



## freebird (Sep 15, 2006)

You know that monster in your cupboard when you were 10? That was your Uncle Harry drunk after the new years party two weeks ago.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 16, 2006)

Deaf mute gets new hearing in killing.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 16, 2006)

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.


----------



## UberAris (Sep 17, 2006)

I know Kung Fu


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 17, 2006)

I can touch the tip of my nose with my toungue.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

Milk drinkers are turning to powder.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2006)

I can poke my head thru a hole this big. *poke* *poke*


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

*Scarecrow... I think i'll miss you most of all!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

*sings*

Just another manic monday...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Two convicts evade noose, jury hung.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2006)

These can't be my boxers, These bend!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2006)

Overture, curtain, lights
This is it, the night o' nights
No more rehearsing and nursing our parts
We know every part by heart
Overture, curtain, lights
This is it, to hit the heights
And, O what heights we'll hit
On with the show, this is it
Tonight what heights we'll hit
On with the show, this is it


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2006)

*I insist we use the Cone Of Silence!

 *


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 19, 2006)

Cold hearted orb that rules the night, removes the colors from our sight. Red is grey and yellow white, but we decides which is right and which is an illusion.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 19, 2006)

Police begin campaign to run down jaywalkers.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 20, 2006)

J Edgar hoovered my ensemble.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Shot thru the heart! And you're to blame!


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2006)

*Beauty is in the eye of the beer-holder...

 *


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 20, 2006)

Like sand in an hourglass, these are the days of our lives.


----------



## Tina (Sep 20, 2006)

My toe itches.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

_There's no time to kill between the cradle and the grave
Father Time still takes a toll on every minute that you save
Legal tender's never gonna change the number on your days
The highest cost of livin's dyin', that's one everybody pays
So have it spent before you get the bill, there's no time to kill_


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2006)

Right now, I have an empty head full of sh*t...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 21, 2006)

"I see", said the blind man, though he really didn't.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 21, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> "I see", said the blind man, though he really didn't.



"I see", said the blind man, to his deaf wife.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 21, 2006)

*Rimmer*: After intensive investigation, comma, of the markings on the alien
pod, comma, it has become clear, comma, to me, comma, that we are dealing,
comma, with a species of awesome intellect, colon.

*Holly*: Good. Perhaps they might be able to give you a hand with your punctuation.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2006)

Puddles of novelty whiplash, then tumult into the kudzu lampshades. The whir of fossilized owl pellets breathe the wooden apostrophe of chance.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 22, 2006)

The ocean comes and the ocean goes. Loudly, softly, but always salty.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2006)

And now for something completely different... A man with three buttocks.


----------



## mango (Sep 23, 2006)

*Anyone for Tennis??

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2006)

Can anybody help me find Waldo?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

*cough* *cough* *COUGH*


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2006)

_Well the midnight headlight,
find you on a rainy night,
steep grade, 
up ahead,
slow me down,
makin no time..._


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 26, 2006)

Green eggs and ham, please.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 26, 2006)

Amerikan Tabloid: Warrum?


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 26, 2006)

cheese cake .. I need cheese cake...:eat2:


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2006)

*He's dead Jim.

:doh: *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

Once upon a midnight dreary
While I pondered as strong as an ox...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweatin' the night away...

*drip* *drip*


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2006)

*Where are the lumps in my gravy?

 *


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting my nose pierced.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 27, 2006)

Butterbelly said:


> I'm thinking about getting my nose pierced.



(I've never ever figured out why anyone would get pierced, except for peer pressure and a possible addiction to the endorphin rush.)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

I've got no strings
To hold me down
To make me fret, or make me frown


----------



## mango (Sep 28, 2006)

*Bad sneakers and a Piña Colada
My friend

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 28, 2006)

Bad To The Bone...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

champagne dreams and caviar wishes


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Say, mama, can I go out tonight?
Say, mama, will it be allright?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 28, 2006)

(Something to say when everybody is in the car and ready to go on a trip.)

...And we're off!

...like a turd of hurdles...

"cough"

...I mean a herd of turtles.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2006)

Cut the cord
Is that a man I once adored?
He's nothing but an albatross
No great loss
Doublecrosser
Forget about the boy
Pull the plug
Ain't he the one who pulled the rug
He's lower than an alley cat
Dirty rat
And I flatter
Forget about the boy!
Forget about the boy!
Forget about the boy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

I have an interesting picture on my mind...

bbwsweethart popping out of a cuckoo clock...

:shocked: cuckoo... :shocked: cuckoo... :shocked: cuckoo...


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2006)

Argh! I've been kissed by a dog! Get Hot Water! Get some Iodine! Bleah!


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 29, 2006)

It's alright! It's okay! There's something to LIVE for! Jesus told me so!!!


----------



## mango (Sep 29, 2006)

*Purity Of Essence

 *


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 29, 2006)

I love chocholate pudding.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2006)

Evil Children Everywhere....


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 1, 2006)

This land is your land,
This land is my land,
I'm Texas Tiger,
You're a liberal Weiner,
I'm a great crusader,
You're Herman Munster,
This land is, surely, vote for me....


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 1, 2006)

I heard the man on the moon can see us earthlings when we don't know he is watching.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I have an interesting picture on my mind...
> 
> bbwsweethart popping out of a cuckoo clock...
> 
> :shocked: cuckoo... :shocked: cuckoo... :shocked: cuckoo...



That would be funny! I cracked up when I read your thought. All I have to say is that it would have to be a megasize cuckoo clock.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

Life is a cabaret my friend


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> That would be funny! I cracked up when I read your thought. All I have to say is that it would have to be a megasize cuckoo clock.


:bow: 
Well, it was a comic scene...  Still haunting me... :blink:


----------



## mango (Oct 2, 2006)

*mango-tini??*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

It's just another manic monday...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

Don't let worry kill you off - let the Church help.


----------



## mango (Oct 3, 2006)

* 

Won't somebody please think of the children!!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

:blink: 182


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

The Fasting & Prayer Conference includes meals. The sermon this morning: "Jesus Walks on the Water." The sermon tonight: "Searching for Jesus."


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Sure hope they got some professional divers amongst.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

The peacemaking meeting scheduled for today has been canceled due to a conflict.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sorry... I am really really sorry. I guess I just don't got my shit together today!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Feel free to spread yourself around!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm hungry. I'm thirsty. Moi must eat. Now! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 4, 2006)

The Sun'll come out...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Brad had a blind date with Ashley for the prom and, as the evening progressed, he found himself attracted to her more and more. After some really passionate embracing, he said, "Tell me, do you object to making love?" 
"That's something I have never done before," Ashley replied. 
"Never made love? You mean you are a virgin?" Brad was amazed. 
"No, silly!" she giggled. "I've never objected!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

The Sun Always Shines On TV


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Knock. Knock. (Remember - this is nonsequitur!) Hehehe.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Where did all the others go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Get out of the tree!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Watchout for the flying classroom!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

36.9 percent of all statistics are made up on the spot. :bow:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 6, 2006)

*Join the voter apathy party!* On second though never mind.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

*singing*

Lollipop, Lollipop
Oh Lolli-lollipop

Lollipop, Lollipop
Oh Lolli-Lolli-Lolli-Lollipop

*Pop sound*

Bu-dum-bum-bum....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

In God we trust, all others must pay cash.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2006)

Can you _please_ pass the jelly?


----------



## mango (Oct 7, 2006)

*And Now For Something Completely Different...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Look! There's a giant jellyfish!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Did you hear about the redneck who passed away and left his entire estate in trust for his beloved widow?
She can't touch it till she's fourteen.


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2006)

_*My Bum is on the Rail
My Bum is on the Rail
Look at me
My Bum is on the Rail

 *_


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

A new law was recently passed in Arkansas.
When a couple gets a divorce they're still brother and sister.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 14, 2006)

On top of old spaghetti, all covered with cheese, I lost my poor meatball when somebody sneezed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

:bounce: Who :bounce: activated :bounce: the :bounce: bouncing :bounce: machine :bounce: ? :bounce:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

The cat's meowing outside. :doh:


----------



## Emma (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh god I ate my stockings.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2006)

These can't be mine, These bend!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

Someone needs to invent oderless cheese.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope that the pizza in the oven doesn't burn.


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 15, 2006)

A tree fell in the forest, but I wasn't there, so I don't care.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

C program run. C program crash. C programmer quit.


----------



## mango (Oct 16, 2006)

_The sun is beating down on my baseball hat.
The air is getting hot... the beer is getting flat._


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

The word politics to describes the process so well: Poli in Latin meaning many and tics meaning bloodsucking creatures.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

:blush: Uhm...




*BOO!


*Thanks. :bow:​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Your money or your life???? :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2006)

_*Teaching Tip for elementary students*_

*** Before selecting your best answer, read all of your choice answers.


----------



## porkchop (Oct 17, 2006)

It is raining outside and it sounds like popcorn popping...now I am getting hungry!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 17, 2006)

i want to be taller, i'm tired of being a shorty!!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 17, 2006)

beans and cornbread!
beans and cornbread!
beans and cornbread!


----------



## Checksum Panic (Oct 17, 2006)

Good call snake eyes!


----------



## mango (Oct 18, 2006)

*What's new pussycat?


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

The at on the hot tin roof...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm 'enery the 8th I am, 'enery the 8th I am I am..just like the 7 'eneries b4...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

1 4 all... n1 4 me


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Riddle me this!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

Baa
Baa
Black Sheep

Have you any wool?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

doot doot doot doot doot doot doot doot doot doot doot doot doot doot doot

im hungry like the wolf.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 19, 2006)

The muffled drum's sad roll has beat 
The soldier's last tattoo; 
No more on Life's parade shall meet 
That brave and fallen few.


----------



## lestamore (Oct 19, 2006)

The Rashomon effect is the effect of the subjectivity of perception on recollection, by which observers of an event are able to produce substantially different but equally plausible accounts of it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

My brain is on a vacation. I'm envious.


----------



## mango (Oct 19, 2006)

*Tragedy!
When the feelings gone and you cant go on
Its tragedy
When the morning cries and you dont know why
Its hard to bear
With no-one to love you, you're goin nowhere


*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm feeling sad.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

My brain seems to be back. I'm still envious.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Look, ma! No hands!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

My legs seem to be on a bycicle tour...


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 20, 2006)

Mamma Mia, That's a spicy meatball!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2006)

*dadada dadada da-da* *dadada dadada da-da* *dadada dadada da-da*
*phone rings*

*Pennsylvania Six Five Thousand!!*


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

no i hope you die right now
won't you drink my chemical
whoa-oh whoa-oh
and if you cry out loud
it'll only make me feel too good
whoa-ohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm nuts. No big news, I know. But I'm nuts. Really nuts.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2006)

"Hidy Ho Neighborinos!" Ned Flanders said gleefully.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

On the weather news today - It is crazy windy outside, so I'm staying in!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts. A lovely bunch of coconuts have I!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Just imagine... I'm still nuts.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

R. We know, we know! We :wubu: you anyway or maybe becuz!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Rules are made to be broken!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

I wish I was in Dixie!

Hooray! Hooray!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Misery loves company! Every been to Missouri?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

South Of The Border.


You never "sausage" a place!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a GOODNIGHT! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

the worms crawl in...
the worms crawl out...
into your nose...
and out your mouth...

:shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 28, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOklahoma, where the wind comes sweepin' down the plain


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

The bells! The bells! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

An apple a day keeps the Doctor away!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

'the time has come' the walrus said
'to talk of many things;
of shoes, and ships, and sealing wax,
of cabbages and kings!
and why the sea is boiling hot,
and whether pigs have wings...'


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

All United States posters - Don't forget to set your clocks back!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

Tomorrow I get the sixth and final disc of _Cowboy Bebop_.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

Frosty the Snowman was a jolly jolly soul!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

why oh why are the only plugs i like from england? booooo. that's arse loads of shipping. perhaps after christmas...


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2006)

*da doo ron ron ron 
da doo ron ron



*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

It's still windy outside and I wanted rain!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

why oh why did she swallow that fly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Ih tink I ahve teh typos...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

diagnosis: dain bramage


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Lack of sleep... must... go... to... bed...


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2006)

On top of old smokey, all covered with cheese..
Ah lost my poor sweetie.. when somebody sneezed.
She rolled off the table.. and onto the floor..
And then my poor sweetie, rolled right out the door.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

I just watched Food Network's coverage of "Candy Castles". Yum!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Are werewolves related to whywolves and whenwolves?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 30, 2006)

up and down, all around, that's the way the crazies hang out.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

I love the "Candy Corn" episode of Sabrina, the Teenage Witch!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2006)

Come On! Feel the Noise! Girls! Rock your Boys!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2006)

Slip sliddin' away!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

Aaaaaaaarrrrrgh!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

Q. Why did the Vampire get fired from the Blood Bank?

A. He was caught drinking on the job.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

"Yakety Yak" --- The Coasters

Take out the papers and the trash
Or you don't get no spending cash
If you don't scrub that kitchen floor
You ain't gonna rock and roll no more

Yakety yak
Don't talk back

Just finish cleaning up your room
Let's see that dust fly with that broom
Get all that garbage out of sight
Or you don't go out Friday night
Yakety yak
Don't talk back

You just put on your coat and hat
And walk yourself to the laundry mat
And when you finish doing that
Bring in the dog and put out the cat
Yakety yak
Don't talk back

Don't you give me no dirty looks
Your father's hip, he knows what cooks
Just tell your hoodlum friends outside
You ain't got time to take a ride
Yakety yak
Don't talk back

Yakety yak, yakety yak
Yakety yak, yakety yak
Yakety yak


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2006)

I go out walkin'... after midnight..


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Boop boop be doop!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Scooby Doo, where are you?


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2006)

*Who wants to live forever?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

And now... Enjoy some belly dancin'!







​


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2006)

**Rearranges the deck chairs on the Titanic...*


*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

The parts of speech are lungs and air. 

The inhabitants of Moscow are called Mosquitoes. 

A census taker is man who goes from house to house increasing the population.

A virgin forest is a forest where the hand of man has never set foot. 

The general direction of the Alps is straight up. 

A city purifies its water supply by filtering the water then forcing it through an aviator. 

Most of the houses in France are made of plaster of Paris. 

The people who followed Jesus were called the 12 opossums.

The spinal column is a long bunch of bones. The head sits on the top and you sit on the bottom. 

We do not raise silk worms in the United States, because we get our silk from rayon, a larger worm that gives more silk. 

One of the main causes of dust is janitors. 

A scout obeys all to whom obedience is due and respects all duly constipated authorities.

One by-product of raising cattle is calves. 

The four seasons are salt, pepper, mustard and vinegar. 

The word trousers is an uncommon noun because it is singular at the top and plural at the bottom. 

Syntax is all the money collected from sinners. 

Iron was discovered because someone smelt it. 

A person should take a bath once in the summer, not so often in the winter.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bbwsweetheart again.


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2006)

*How far apart are the contractions coming?*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

I wish life was really like a box of chocolates. I'd like to be eating a box of chocolates right NOW!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

Boil em Mash em Stick em in a stew!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Monday's working overtime again...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

"Hotdogs, Armour, Hotdogs. What kinda kids love Armour hotdogs. Fat kids, skinny kids, kids that climb on rocks. Short kids, tall kids even kids with chickenpox..Love hotdogs, Armour hotdogs - the dogs kids love to bite."


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't believe I ate the whole thing!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

I love that Smiley Xtra 4...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Pie, oh my, how I love Pie!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

you dropped the bomb on me, baby


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

"A horse is a horse, of course of course. And no one can talk to a horse, of course. Unless, of course, the name of the horse is the famous Mr. Ed. " :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glancing at the Forums main page: John Kerry Suggests Doogie Howser is Gay!

*blink blink*


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*I guess I don't have to follow my own rules if I can't spell them


 *


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

icy hot!

icy hot!

*my eyes burn*

icy hot!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Ahem...







LOL!








This had to be said. Thanx for listening. :bow:​


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*I used to think that this thread was stupid...

















... but now I have changed my mind.



 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

I remember when, I remember, I remember when I lost my mind
There was something so pleasant about that phase.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

I am officially...










































...bored.




*yawn*​


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't believe with the Iraq War, Foley Scandal, Bad economy, high gas prices, the Democrats will only be able to get to a 50-50 split in the Senate. Again another case of being at the goal line and bumbling/stumbling around, this should have been their landslide/breakout year for 2008. Instead they let the losers like Kerry send them on the road of backsliding from solid gains. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2006)

There'll be parties for hosting 
Marshmallows for toasting 
And caroling out in the snow 
There'll be scary ghost stories 
And tales of the glories of 
Christmases long, long ago


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

"I'm a little acorn round, rolling on the cold hard ground.
Someone came and stepped on me,
Now I'm cracked as I can be! I'm a nut, in a rut, just a nut in a rut." :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy

_I wouldn't be surprised if someday some fishermen caught a big shark and cut it open, and there inside was a whole person. Then they cut the person open, and in him is a little baby shark. And in the baby shark there isn't a person, because it would be too small. But there's a little doll or something like a Johnny Combat little toy guy----something like that._


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2006)

Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

I wanna go back in a time machine and re-visit my childhood. It was a safe happy place and when I was sick, Mommy fed me lots of kool-aid, warm milk and pudding.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 10, 2006)

tu est fatuus frater!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 10, 2006)

supersoup said:


> tu est fatuus frater!!!!



Semper fidelis tyrannosaurus!!

_I've been dying to use this._


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Alea jacta est...

Hey, who has dropped this die on my head?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't let this thread be deligated to page 2, now can we!?

"Being normal is vastly overrated!"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Oxymorons


Act naturally

Happily married

Microsoft Works

Holy war

Found missing

Resident alien

Minor Catastrophe

Affordable housing

Near miss

Great depression

Canadian army

Phone sex

United nations

Advanced BASIC

Genuine imitation

Death benefits

Airline Food

Women's rights

Good grief

Same difference

Almost exactly

Sensitive man

Government organization

Everything except

Civil War

Good kid

Sanitary landfill

Alone together

Legally drunk

Silent scream

British fashion

Living dead

Small crowd

Business ethics

Soft rock

Butt Head

Military Intelligence

Software documentation

New York culture

New classic

Sweet sorrow

Childproof

"Now, then"

Synthetic natural gas

Christian Scientists

Passive aggressive

Taped live

Clearly misunderstood

Peace force

Extinct Life

Temporary tax increase

New and improved

Computer jock

Plastic glasses

Terribly pleased

Computer security

Political science

Tight slacks

Definite maybe

Pretty ugly

Twelve-ounce pound cake

Diet ice cream

Rap music

Working vacation

Exact estimate

Religious tolerance

Freezer Burn

Honest Politician

Jumbo Shrimp

Loners Club

Postal Service


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice post bbwsweatheart! I like that oxymoron list. :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm dreaming of a White Christmas. Just like the ones I've never had!!!


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 12, 2006)

If you are reading this, don't you have somethign bettr to do?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin has to go away for a few minutes. Hubby is setting up connection to the laptop so Punkin can play with her friends and hubby can use the BIG PC for a project. :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2006)

Runs with Scissors!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Where did she go?????


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm baaaccckkkk! Hubby finally finished with the BIG PC, so I got of the laptop and I'm back on the big PC!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 12, 2006)

tu est sordidus puer.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow, you're only a day away!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey! How'd I get ketchup on the keyboard?


----------



## mango (Nov 13, 2006)

*WARNING!


ATTENTION:

*ALIENS ARE COMING TO ABDUCT ALL THE SEXY AND GOOD LOOKING PEOPLE.*

*YOU WILL BE SAFE, I JUST WANTED TO SAY GOODBYE.**


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wheaties are not the breakfast of champions, but peanut butter and jelly sandwiches with a tall glass of soy milk is!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Suicide hotline....please hold.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Alone again, naturally...sigh!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

mango said:


> *WARNING!
> 
> 
> ATTENTION:
> ...



Too funny! This one cracked me up!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Funny hunny... cracking popsicles...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A good sermon should have a good beginning and a good ending, and they should be as close together as possible.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

it's the PPIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!! of destiny....

i can't get that song out of my head, and i haaaaaaaaaaaate it.


boredom shall be the death of me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Sing along with our new karaoke-machine...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

I LOVE cats!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Meoof! (Trying foreign languages)


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2006)

*Table Of Contents........
Index..........
Glossary..........
Cliff Notes.......
Answers to cheat from in the back of the book.............
Credits........*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Whose trippin down the streets of the city, smiling at everybody she sees, ...everyone knows its Wendy!!! and Good golly miss molly IT IS windy here in Texas tonight!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

"The sound of fresh rain run-off splashing from the roof reminded me of the sound of urine splashing into a filthy Texaco latrine." --- Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

_It's a jolly holiday with Mary! No wonder that it's Mary that we love!_


----------



## supersoup (Nov 15, 2006)

dear amanda,

quit freaking out about your doctor's appointment tomorrow. i'm sure he won't be a complete asshole/douchebag like the last one. he will be able to help you. your kidney will thank you, so no wussing out.

x's and o's like whoa,
YOURSELF!!!!!!

p.s. don't forget your x-rays and cat scan films. dummy...


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

I erased it from your smeggin' memory!


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2006)

_You can be anything you want to be 
Just turn yourself into anything you think that you could ever be 
Be free with your tempo
Be free 
Be free 
Surrender your ego
Be free
Be free to yourself _


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 18, 2006)

SACRE BLEU!!! Again!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

I want to live in a place where it rains a lot! I wanna see puddles of lovely water everywhere, but do I see that - NO - just dry ground and dust - UGH!


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2006)

*I am the Dread Pirate Roberts*


----------



## supersoup (Nov 19, 2006)

i looooooooove that movie.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 19, 2006)

Arthur: Its times like this when I'm in an airlock with a man from Betelguese about to be thrown into deep space, that I wish I had listened to what my mother was trying to tell me when I was young.

Ford: Why? What did she say?

Arthur: I don't know. I didn't listen.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

My Mommy said if I'd be good she'd take me to the store.
She said she'd make some gingerbread, if I would sweep the floor.
She said if I would make my bed and wash the telephone,
that she would send me out to get a chocolate ice cream cone.

...And so I did, the things she said, and she made me some gingerbread.
Then I went out, just me alone, and bought myself a chocolate ice cream cone.

While walking home I stumped my top upon a great big stone.
And need I tell you that I dropped my chocolate ice cream cone.
Along a little doggie came and took a great big lick.
And so I hit that mean old dog with just a little stick.


...And he bit me, where I sit down and he chased me all over town.
And now I'm lost, can't find my home,
And I'll because of a chocolate ice cream cone.

:bow:


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2006)

*I poke badgers with spoons!*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

"Dunkel war's, der Mond schien helle,
als langsam, auf die Schnelle,
ein Wagen um die gerade Ecke bog."


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

But when I dream, I dream of you. Maybe someday you will come true.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2006)

"...blah blah blah yackety smack..." said Taz's Dad.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Hippity hoppity hop hop hop. There are enormous grasshoppers in the cellar! I must smash them to smithereens!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

"Whose woods these are I think I know.
His house is in the village, though;
He will not see me stopping here
To watch his woods fill up with snow.

My little horse must think it queer
To stop without a farmhouse near
Between the woods and frozen lake
The darkest evening of the year.

He gives his harness bells a shake
To ask if there is some mistake.
The only other sound's the sweep
Of easy wind and downy flake.

The woods are lovely, dark, and deep,
But I have promises to keep,
And miles to go before I sleep,
And miles to go before I sleep."

~Robert Frost "Stopping By Woods on a Snowy Evening"


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2006)

The tomato and meat sauce in Chef Boyardee's Overstuffed Italian Sausage Ravioli is incredibly good. I want another can!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 22, 2006)

i wish i was taller. i'd take 5'5".


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't you just hate it when the alarm clock goes off and you were having such a good dream!


----------



## mango (Nov 24, 2006)

*Even smiling makes my face ache...


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaargh! I need some sleep!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

Have a Holly, jolly Christmas this year!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

I Love Hugs!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

Uno, dos, y tres, 
Cuatro, cinco, seis. 
Siete, ocho, nueve, 
Cuento hasta diez. 
La la la la la; La la la la la, 
La la la la la; La la la la la. 
La la la la la; La la la la la.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm soaking in the rain...
just soaking and drowning
in the... *gurgle*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Life is good.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

FAMILY 

Three sisters ages 92, 94 and 96 live in a house together. One night the 96 year old draws a bath. She puts her foot in and pauses. She yells to the other sisters, "Was I getting in or out of the bath?" 

The 94 year old yells back, "I don't know. I'll come 
up and see." She starts up the stairs and pauses. "Was I going up the stairs or down?" The 92 year old is sitting at the kitchen table having tea listening to her sisters. She shakes her head and says, "I sure hope I never get that forgetful," as she knocked on her wooden table for good measure. " She then yells, "I'll come up and help both of you as soon as I see who's at the door." 
____________ _________ _________ _________ ________
"I CAN HEAR JUST FINE!"

Three retirees, each with a hearing loss, were playing golf one fine March day. One remarked to the other, "Windy, isn't it?" "No," the second man replied, "it's Thursday." And the third man chimed in, "So am I. Let's have a beer." 
____________ _________ _________ _________ ____ 

WHAT A CHOICE 

A little old lady was running up and down the halls in a nursing home. As she walked, she would flip up the hem of her nightgown and say, "Supersex." She walked up to an elderly man in a wheelchair. Flipping her gown at him, she said, "Supersex." He sat silently for a moment or two and finally answered, "I'll take the soup." 
____________ _________ _________ _________ _____
OLD FRIENDS 

Two elderly ladies had been friends for many decades. Over the years, they had shared all kinds of activities and adventures. Lately, their activities had been limited to meeting a few times a week to play cards. One day, they were playing cards when one looked at the other and said, "Now don't get mad at me . I know we've been friends for a long time, but I just can't think of your name! I've thought and thought, but I can't remember it. Please tell me what your name is." Her friend glared at her. For at least three minutes she just stared and glared at her. Finally she said, "How soon do you need to know?" 
____________ _________ _________ _________ ______
SENIOR DRIVING 

As a senior citizen was driving down the freeway, his car phone rang. Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, "Herman, I just heard on the news that there's a car going the wrong way on Interstate 77. Please be careful!" "Hell," said Herman, "It's not just one car. It's hundreds of them!" 
____________ _________ _________ _________ _______ 
DRIVING 

Two elderly women were out driving in a large car, both could barely see over the dashboard. As they were cruising along, they came to an intersection. The stoplight was red, but they just went on through. The woman in the passenger seat thought to herself "I must be losing! it. I could have sworn we just went through a red light." 
After a few more minutes, they came to another intersection and the light was red again. 
Again, they went right through. The woman in the passenger seat was almost sure that the light had been red but was really concerned that she was losing it.!
She was getting nervous. At the next intersection, sure enough, the light was red and they went on through. So, she turned to the other woman and said, "Mildred, do you know that we just ran through three red lights in a row? You could have killed us both!" 
Mildred turned to her and said, "Crap, am I driving?"
____________ _________ _________ _________ _________ ______ 


An elderly Floridian called 911 on her cell phone to report that her car has been broken into. She is hysterical as she explains her situation to the dispatcher: "They've stolen the stereo, the steering wheel, the brake pedal and even the accelerator! " she cried. 

The dispatcher say, "Stay calm, Maam, an officer is on the way." 

A few minutes later, the officer radios in. 

"Disregard." , He says. "She got in the back-seat by mistake."


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

Starlight, starbright, first star I see tonight. I wish I may, I wish I might, make this wish come true tonight.

"Starry, starry night. Paint your palette blue and grey. Look out on a summer's day with eyes that know the darkness in my soul. Shadows on the hills, sketch the trees and the daffodils. Catch the breeze and the winter chills, in colours on the snowy linen land." from the song "Vincent" 

"Twinkle, twinkle little star. How I wonder what you are. Up above the world so high, like a diamond in the sky. Twinkle, twinkle little star, how I wonder what you are."


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 26, 2006)

I faught the law, and the law won...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

Goodnight, sleep tight and pleasant dreams to you!

Dream, dream, dream, dream, dream, dream. When I want you in my arms. When I want you with all your charms. Whenever I want you all I have to do is dream, dream, dream, dream, dream.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2006)

Den här tråden var ju hopplös man fattar ingenting det är mest bla ha bla ha.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................så det så !


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2006)

my hat it has three corners
three corners has my hat.
and had it not three corners
it would not be my hat!!!

that, but in german. i've been singing it all day for some reason.

<---dork


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

"Sleigh bells ring, are you listening,
In the lane, snow is glistening.
A beautiful sound, where happy tonight.
Walking in a Winter Wonderland.

Gone away, is the blue bird.
Here to stay is a new bird.
He sings a love song,
As we go along.
Walking in a Winter Wonderland.
In the meadow we will build a snowman.
We'll pretend that he is Parson Brown.
He'll say are you married, we'll say no man.
But you can do the job when you're in town.

Later on, we'll conspire.
As we dream by the fire.
And face unafraid, the plans that we made.
Walking in a Winter Wonderland."


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2006)

*Find the Halfing! Find the Halfing!*


----------



## mango (Dec 2, 2006)

*Ai no corrida = Bullfight of love


 *


----------



## MizzRubens (Dec 2, 2006)

New hairstyle, new hair colour - well in 15 minutes time when I rinse the dye out - and I am completely happy with my new looks :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

I've been thinking that all I really need is a huge box of chocolates, hot cocoa and a really, really good movie and I'll be all set to settle down to a nice evening at home. :batting:


----------



## mango (Dec 3, 2006)

*And crawling 
On the planet's face
Some insects 
Called the human race
Lost in time
Lost in space
And meaning.


*


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

_So help me if you can
I've got to get back
To the House at Pooh Corner by one
You'd be surprised
There's so much to be done
Count all the bees in the hive
Chase all the clouds from the sky
Back to the days of Christopher Robin and Pooh_


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

to show my assets or not. hmmmmmm.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 9, 2006)

80 bajillionty.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Midnight at the Oasis! Time for this little punkin to get to sleep!


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2006)

*Oh God.... why is my sister such a pain the ass??

 *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

I love him. He makes me laugh.


----------



## mango (Dec 10, 2006)

_Vaiyo A-O 
(Fighters of the Fight) 

A Home Va Ya Ray 
(For their home and their heart) 

Vaiyo A-Rah 
(We fighters will win or die) 

Jerhume Brunnen G 
(Forever we are Brunnen G) _​


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2006)

But why is the rum gone?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas with every Christmas card I write. May your days be merry and bright and may all your Christmases be white.

Sigh!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Jiggle bellies, jiggle bellies, jiggle all the way.
O, what fun it is to watch them bounce and sway.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 11, 2006)

*twitch*

Yeah.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2006)

My all-time favorite classical piece of music? "Claire De Lune" by Debussy.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 12, 2006)

What if two people simultaneously posted a non-sequitur to the same post, but they were inadvertantly sequential to each other?


----------



## mango (Dec 13, 2006)

*I'm so over this thread....


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Look, up there... What's that?

Heh. Made you look...


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Absotively Posolutely!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Mental pollution is a serious issue nowadays...


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Commercials!

Too many repetitive commercials!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 13, 2006)

Magic Fridge! Magic Fridge! Magic Fridge!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 14, 2006)

"That's What I Want For Christmas" by SheDaisy

When you said yesterday that it's nearly Christmas
What did I want and I thought just love me, love me, love me
That's what I want for Christmas

When I walk through a room let them see you need me
Walk through a room let them see you love me, love me, love me
That's what I want for Christmas

Anyone can wish for all the trinkets in the window
Some can even buy the things they see
But the presents that I want (I want)
You'll never find in any window
Bring me love and bring it just for me (for me)

When you come home at night (baby)
Take me in your arms and hold me (baby)
Kiss me, and (let them say you love me) say you love me, love me, oh love me
That's what I want for Christmas

Da da da da da da da da 
Da da da da da da da da

Love me, Love me
Oh that's what I want, that's what I want for Christmas (yeah)

Anyone can wish for all the trinkets in the window
Some can even buy the things they see (that's what I want, that's what I want)
But the presents that I want (I want)
You'll never find in any window
Bring me love and bring it just for me (for me)

When you come home at night
And you take me in your arms
And you hold me (hold me) kiss me (kiss me, let them see you love me)
And say you love me (love me), love me (love me), love me (love me, love me)
That's what I want for Christmas (that's what I want, that's what I want)

(Hold me) Hold me
(Kiss me) Kiss me
That's what I want for Christmas

~Punkin


----------



## supersoup (Dec 14, 2006)

so i just noticed in my profile after referral it says 1. what is that? i'm a dolt.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2006)

Someday, I plan to take a long boat ride to Fantasy Island! There, I'm sure all my dreams will come true!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 15, 2006)

If you've been married three times and have the same In-Laws...
You might be a redneck.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

It's the most wonderful time of the year....NOT....where's the snow already! (hands on hips, stamping foot and frowning at the sky) Or rain, or cold temperatures! Good grief Charlie Brown!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I Like To Move It Move It
I Like To Move It Move It
I Like To Move It Move It
Ya Like To... MOVE IT!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

(Pop!)Wheee! White lightening!


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2006)

*Let's face it......
Everything below the waist is kapput!!



*


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 19, 2006)

If you go first, and I remain,
Who shall pitch the second game?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

No matter where you go...there you are! Ain't it a beautiful life!


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 20, 2006)

The light at the end of the tunnel - Is it God or a truck coming straight towards you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows

The title of the last Potter is announced!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Dec 21, 2006)

I made the Dean's List, again!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 22, 2006)

Holiday Eating Tips: 
1. Avoid carrot sticks. Anyone who puts carrots on a holiday buffet 
table 
knows nothing of the Christmas spirit. In fact, if you see carrots, 
leave 
immediately. Go next door, where they're serving rum balls. 

2. Drink as much eggnog as you can. And quickly. Like fine single-malt 
scotch, it's rare. In fact, it's even rarer than single-malt scotch. You 
can't find it any other time of year but now. So drink up! Who cares 
that 
it has 10,000 calories in every sip? It's not as if you're going to turn 
into an eggnog-alcoholic or something. It's a treat. Enjoy it. Have one 
for 
me. Have two. It's later than you think. It's Christmas! 

3. If something comes with gravy, use it. That's the whole point of 
gravy. 
Gravy does not stand alone. Pour it on. Make a volcano out of your 
mashed 
potatoes. Fill it wit h gravy. Eat the volcano. Repeat. 

4. And speaking of mashed potatoes, always ask if they're made with skim 
milk 
or whole milk. If it's skim, pass. Why bother? It's like buying a 
Ferrari with 
an automatic transmission. 

5. Do not have a snack before going to a party in an effort to control 
your 
eating. The whole point of going to a Christmas party is to eat other 
people's 
food for free. Lots of it. Hello? 

6. Under no circumstances should you exercise between now and New 
Year's. 
You can do that in January when you have nothing else to do. This is the 
time for long naps, which you'll need after circling the buffet table 
while 
carrying a 10-pound plate of food and that vat of eggnog. 

7. If you come across something really good at a buffet table, like 
frosted 
Christmas cookies in the shape and size of Santa, position yourself near 
them 
and don't budge. Have as many as you can before becoming the center of 
atte ntion. They're like a beautiful pair of boots. If you leave them 
behind, 
you're never going to see them again. 

8. Same for pies. Apple. Pumpkin. Mincemeat. Have a slice of each. Or, 
if 
you don't like mincemeat, have two apples and one pumpkin. Always have 
three. When else do you get to have more than one dessert? Labor Day? 

9. Did someone mention fruitcake? Granted, it's loaded with the 
mandatory 
celebratory calories, but avoid it at all cost. I mean, have some 
standards. 

10. One final tip: If you don't feel terrible when you leave the party 
or get up 
from the table, you haven't been paying attention. Reread these tips, 
especially 
about the eggnog; start over, but hurry, January is just around the 
corner. 

Remember this motto to live by: 
"Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of 
arriving safely 
in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather to skid in 
sideways, 
chocolate in one hand, martini in the o ther, body thoroughly used up 
and totally 

worn out, and screaming "WA-HOO...what a ride!"


----------



## supersoup (Dec 29, 2006)

as i walk you to the dance floor
we begin to dance slow
put your arms around me
i'm feelin on your booty.




ahhhhh i love when i find old burned cd's.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Dec 29, 2006)

I wanna be a cowboy


----------



## Checksum Panic (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh Godamnit, we're out of milk again, seriously!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

!§$%&%$§/&%##§$&%§!*


*(insert various fierce cursings and swearings)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

Kiiiitttyyy!


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2007)

*Sheeeeeeeeee... had a place in his life
He never made her think twice
As he rises to her apology
Anybody else would surely know
Hes watching her go*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 2, 2007)

To those brave future warriors who must battle against the super-intelligent computers we are creating today, my advice for stopping them dead in their tracks is: Install a printer. 

View attachment hugemanatee.jpg


----------



## Ceres (Jan 2, 2007)

humbug?,...now...name the bug that hums...whatever

ceres


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 2, 2007)

We only had 9 hours and 26 minutes of daylight here today


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 2, 2007)

It can't already be January,  I'm still dreaming of a white Christmas! Argh!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

Sneeze! Cough. Cough. Cough. Ugh.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here, there and everywhere!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Last night I lay in bed looking up at the stars in the sky and I thought to myself, where the heck is the ceiling.


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 6, 2007)

Last night I sat and thunk a while


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

1. If they want to loan you money, tell them you just filed for bankruptcy and you could sure use some money.

2. If they start out with, "How are you today?" say, "I'm so glad you asked, because no one these days seems to care, and I have all these problems. My arthritis is acting up, my eyelashes are sore, my dog just died . . . "

3. If they say they're John Doe from XYZ Company, ask them to spell their name. Then ask them to spell the company name. Then ask them where it is located, how long it has been in business, how many people work there, how they got into this line of work if they are married, how many kids they have, etc. Continue asking them personal questions or questions about their company for as long as necessary.

4. This works great if you are male. Telemarketer: "Hi, my name is Judy and I'm with XYZ Company. " You: Wait for a second and with a real husky voice ask, "What are you wearing?"

5. Cry out in surprise, "Judy? Is that you? Oh my God! Judy, how have you been?" Hopefully, this will give Judy a few brief moments of terror as she tries to figure out where she could know you from.

6. Say "No" over and over. Be sure to vary the sound of each one, and keep a rhythmic tempo, even as they are trying to speak. This is most fun if you can do it until they hang up.

7. If MCI calls trying to get you to sign up for the Family and Friends Plan, reply, in as sinister a voice as you can, "I don't have any friends, would you be my friend?"

8. If the company cleans rugs, respond: "Can you get out blood? Can you get out goat blood? How about human blood?"

9. After the Telemarketer gives his or her spiel, ask him or her to marry you. When they get all flustered, tell them that you can't just give your credit card number to a complete stranger.

10. Tell the Telemarketer that you work for the same company, and they can't sell to employees.

11. Answer the phone. As soon as you realize it is a Telemarketer, set the receiver down, scream, "Oh my God!" and then hang up.

12. Tell the Telemarketer you are busy at the moment and ask him/her if he/she will give you his/her home phone number so you can call him/her back. When the Telemarketer explains that telemarketers cannot give out their home numbers say, "I guess you don't want anyone bothering you at home, right?" The Telemarketer will agree and you say, "Me either!" Hang up.

13. Ask them to repeat everything they say, several times.

14. Tell them it is dinner time, but ask if they would please hold. Put them on your speaker phone while you continue to eat at your leisure. Smack your food loudly and continue with your dinner conversation.

15. Tell the Telemarketer you are on "home incarceration" and ask if they could bring you some beer.

16. Ask them to fax the information to you, and make up a number.

17. Tell the Telemarketer, "Okay, I'll listen to you. But I should probably tell you, I'm not wearing any clothes."

18. Insist that the caller is really your buddy Leon, playing a joke. "Come on, Leon, cut it out! Seriously, Leon, how's your momma?"

19. Tell them you are hard of hearing and that they need to speak up . . . louder . . . louder . . . 

20. Tell them to talk very slowly, because you want to write every word down.


----------



## mango (Jan 8, 2007)

*Join me... and we can rule the galaxy as father and son!



*


----------



## UberAris (Jan 8, 2007)

Jimmy the rat: Please! don't let me go! Have Mercy!
Max: I had Mercy once... didn't like it, kinda gooey.. like... well... something that hit the pavement from a very long fall.
Sam: So much for good cop, bad cop...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Plan to be spontaneous, tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2007)

What color are their hands now?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

You have to plan to be spontaneous ?¿?¿?  

*kidding with ya*  

"The Indians" --- lyrics by King Missile

The Indians lived all over this land before we came and killed them.
That was very bad of us.
We thought we needed the land,
But for the most part,
We just ruined it anyway,
And now, nobody can use it.
That's the way we are.
We're pigs.
One of my favorite foods to eat is called corn.
The Indians call it , "maize."
We call the Indians , "Indians."
This is because Columbus thought he was in India
When he first came to this land.
Some people say we should call the Indians, "Native Americans,"
'Cause they were here in America before us,
But before us,
This land wasn't called, "America."
It was named "America" by a mapmaker who never even came here.
He just lived in Europe
And made maps and when he found out about this land,
He just made a map of it,
And just put his name on it,
'Cause he could.
That's the way we are.
We're pigs.

As I was writing this,
A cockroach fell from the sky and onto the table.
I killed it,
'Cause I did.
That's the way I am.
This doesn't really have very much to do with the Indians, though.
I guess I got kind of sidetracked.
Anyway, I hope you see my point.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2007)

Wash. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

*A*irway
*B*reathing
*C*irculation


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

Gimme ALL your chocolate and nobody will get hurt!


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 10, 2007)

*Laser tag*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Redirected from Lazer tag)

Laser tag is a team or individual sport where players attempt to score points by engaging targets, typically with a hand-held infrared-emitting tagger. Infrared-sensitive targets are commonly worn by opposing players and sometimes integrated within a specialized laser tag arena. Since its birth in 1979, Laser tag has evolved into both indoor and outdoor styles of play and includes simulations of combat, role play-style games, and competitive sporting events with tactical configurations and precise game goals.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2007)

"DANGER KEEP OFF WALL" - Warning on top of the Hoover Dam


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

When there's a will, I want to be in it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

Happy trails to you, until we meet again!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm... too sexy for my shirt.. too sexy for my shirt.. too sexy...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Women who seek to be equal to men lack ambition.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 11, 2007)

The Eukaryote and Prokaryote:

View attachment celltypes.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 11, 2007)

"Friends choose each other, try each other out, don't have to go too fast at first, don't have to promise to have lunch every day from now to eternity."
Margaret Mead


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

( _Women need to stop trying to be equal and get back up on the pedestal where they belong_! :bow: )


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm sorry sir, we're all out of Bananas.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

Mack!?!? I ain't no Mack! I'm a Peterbilt!


----------



## mango (Jan 13, 2007)

*mmmmmmmm.... soylent green...... *droooool*



*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Support bacteria, they're the only culture some people have.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh, the weather outside is frightful, but the fire is so delightful. So, since we've no place to go...let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 15, 2007)

I should get that thing tomorrow...


----------



## mango (Jan 16, 2007)

*You have won second prize in a beauty contest collect $10. *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

"Well, let's wait and see if it will grow some more..." :blink: :doh:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

toot sweets, toot sweets, the bon bon you blow on.

i'm bored senseless, and have songs from chitty chitty bang bang stuck in my head.


----------



## UberAris (Jan 22, 2007)

I am peeved that this throat virus won't go away... pass the Ibuprofen and Halls


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 22, 2007)

Forty-one percent of hiring managers said they have received unusual or suspicious sick-day alibis. When asked to share the most unusual excuses workers gave for missing work, hiring managers revealed some of their favorite alibis:

1. Employee was poisoned by his mother-in-law. 

2. A buffalo escaped from the game reserve and kept charging the employee every time she tried to go to her car from her house. 

3. Employee was feeling all the symptoms of his expecting wife. 

4. Employee called from his cell phone, saying that he was accidentally locked in a restroom stall and that no one was around to let him out. 

5. Employee broke his leg snowboarding off his roof while drunk. 

6. Employee's wife said he couldn't come into work because he had a lot of chores to do around the house. 

7. One of the walls in the employee's home fell off the night before. 

8. Employee's mother was in jail. 

9. A skunk got into the employee's house and sprayed all of his uniforms. 

10. Employee had a bad case of hiccups. 

11. Employee blew his nose so hard, his back went out. 

12. Employee's horses got loose and were running down the highway. 

13. Employee was hit by a bus while walking. 

14. Employee's dog swallowed her bus pass. 

15. Employee was sad.


----------



## herin (Jan 22, 2007)

I hate this new phone system. Every time someone calls in I get this odd echo-y tone and it's annoying. Plus there are just too many features. Can I not just have a phone where I can pick up the thingie and say hello??


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

You'll need this fish in your ear.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2007)

And Look! More... Lembas bread...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

My teeth hurt, and my gums are bloody!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Damn that winter driven fornicating tumble linking straight branch!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2007)

No parent should have to bury their child.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

note to self, no sleeping in tomorrow.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2007)

I _can't_ burp my ABC's.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2007)

1941  General Mills introduces Cheerioats, later to be called Cheerios.


----------



## UberAris (Jan 25, 2007)

Tomorrow... tomorrow comes today


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 25, 2007)

Helpful advice: If you are craving something chocolate and sweet and no chocolate bar in the house - try this (if you have chocolate syrup and marshmallows on hand). Chocolate syrup and melted marshmallows swirled together. :eat2: Yup - I was desperate when I came up with this concoction!

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

Love is a many splendid thing!:wubu:


----------



## UberAris (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree with the previous statement.

Leslie is here!!! WOO!!!:wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hearts, roses and CHOCOLATE! Woohoo! Valentine's Day is just around the corner! :wubu:


----------



## mango (Feb 2, 2007)

*Maybe you can hand out to yourself one of those first class tickets to the Resurrection.


 *


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2007)

It's shiny, it glistens, and it's cold!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2007)

"If I could save time in a bottle
The first thing that I'd like to do
Is to save every day
Till eternity passes away
Just to spend them with you

If I could make days last forever
If words could make wishes come true
I'd save every day like a treasure and then,
Again, I would spend them with you

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go
Through time with.

If I had a box just for wishes
And dreams that had never come true
The box would be empty
Except for the memory
Of how they were answered by you.

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go
Through time with."

Now, this is a song that makes me cry, when I remember Jim Croce's untimely death.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Will someone get this walking carpet out of my way?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

I think it is about time taking off this face pullover again...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 4, 2007)

I am not a vegetarian because I love animals. I am a vegetarian because I hate plants.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2007)

View attachment pickle_juice_200.jpg


:blink:


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

hahaha, i just found this from the other day, i was deleting some pics out of my camera. ahhhhh, dolt-induced artwork.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2007)

Cowardly Lion ---> "If I were King of the Dooters" ...


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Cowardly Lion ---> "If I were King of the Dooters" ...



 

swampydoot.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 5, 2007)

I just watched the movie 'The horse whisperer' so I think I know a few things about training race horses... Step one is to seduce a lonely house wife...

*looks at woman in window next door* good day ma'am, and step two is to do the actuial whispering

*leans close to horses ear*

(When the race starts... run really really fast)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Honk if you love peace and quiet.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 6, 2007)

I hate how winter gives me chapped lips all the time.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

Why is it that most nudists are people you don't want to see naked?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2007)

Children's song:


Good morning sunshine
Help me on my way
Good morning sunshine
Brighten up my day

Salut soleil
Tu m'as reveille
Salut soleil
Viens m'accompagner

I know today's gonna be fun [echo]
I'm gonna get things done [echo]

Got a lot of work to do [echo]
And discover something new [echo]

Gonna see my friends today [echo]
Many things that we can play [echo]


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 7, 2007)

When are they going to get to the fireworks factory!?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 8, 2007)

Very funny Scotty, now beam down my clothes.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

the bleeps? the sweeps? and the creeps?

View attachment spaceballs2.jpg


----------



## mango (Feb 8, 2007)

*I'm gonna strut ya from here to New Jersah...*


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 8, 2007)

Humpty Dumpty was pushed!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Morality is doing what is right no matter what you are told. Religion is doing what you are told no matter what is right.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Where is that damn repper when you need it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Whazzup???!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Grmblfjx! §&$&%$§&%§&%!*














*: (Insert the fireriest, fiercest swearwords you can imagine...)





Now I feel better, thanx.

:bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

Sand is mud with all of the juice squeezed out of it.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

An honest weatherman says, "Today's forecast is bright and sunny with an 80% chance that I'm wrong."


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

comic definition of a genius ---> A crackpot that's hit the jackpot.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

A woman is like a tea bag... you don't know how strong she is until you put her in hot water.


----------



## mango (Feb 13, 2007)

_Exclaimations feel
the fall you're set to conceal
she loves the man you told
Could you see me flying coach
Hey sister its unreal
the way I take the sky in my automobile
could you show them the ten
ever hear about heaven scent
your highs taken to the sky
yellow and zebras fly
your skys taken to the flies
next is found west
feeling the best_


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 13, 2007)

If love is blind, why is lingerie so popular?


----------



## mango (Feb 14, 2007)

And I really got hot 
when I saw Janet Scott
fight a Triffid that spits poison and kills


:kiss2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 15, 2007)

:wubu: I love seals
Seals Rule
Passion for Seals
I heart seals :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2007)

"She's doesn't want to leave, she's just wonderin' if there's life out there."

- Reba McEntire "Is There Life Out There"

~Punkin


----------



## OutaTowner (Feb 17, 2007)

I went to a restaurant and I ordered a chicken sandwich, but I don't think the waitress heard me 'cause she asked how I'd like my eggs. So I tried answering her anyways. "Incubated! Then hatched, then raised, then beheaded, then plucked, then cut up, then put onto a grill, then put onto a bun. Damn, it's gonna take a while. So scrambled!


----------



## Caine (Feb 17, 2007)

Blue Monkeys Fly At Midnight!!!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 17, 2007)

A "gorp" is someone who farts in the bathtub and bites the bubbles.

<reaches down to pull the drain>


----------



## mango (Feb 19, 2007)

**shaves head*

*sells clippings on Ebay*


(I'm so unoriginal)


*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

A chill in the air, a cat on the lap, a mug of chocolate, and a good book. Ah, Paradise!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

This is what I saw as I opened my eyes this morning: 

View attachment bluescreen.jpg


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

Water  what about water


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

We Have Enough Youth, How About A Fountain Of Smart?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Blimey! That blind worm lead us into a blind alley!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

all the leaves are brown
and the sky is grey
I've been for a walk
on a winter's day

I'd be safe and warm
if I was in L.A
California Dreamin'
on such a winter's day


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 25, 2007)

Advice: what we ask for when we already know the answer, but wish we didn't. 
Architecture: the art of how to waste space. (Phillip Johnson) 
Alarm clock: a small, mechanical device to wake up people without children. 
Baby-sitter: a teenager acting like an adult, while the adults are out acting like teenagers. 
Bachelor: the only man who has never told his wife a lie. 
Be alert. The world needs more lerts. (Douglas Adams) 
Benign: What you be after you be eight. 
Boredoom: The state at which a person is so incredibly bored, they lack the desire to do anything. 
Boycott shampoo. Demand real poo! 
Calcium Anthropology: the study of milkmen. 
Capitalism: the astounding belief that the most wicked of men will do the most wicked of things for the greatest good of everyone. 
Cell-phone: a way to speak to yourself without anyone noticing. 
Celebrity: someone who works all his life to be recognized, and then wears dark glasses to avoid being recognized. 
Chemistry: Physics without thought.
Mathematics: Physics without purpose. 
Coincidence: when God chooses to remain anonymous. 
Compromise: the art of dividing a cake so that everyone thinks they got the biggest piece. 
Computers: working daily to make the human brain obsolete. 
Confidence: the feeling you have before you understand the situation. 
Consciousness: that annoying time between naps. 
Conservative: a man who believes nothing should be done for the first time. 
Conservative: Someone who wants to keep what the liberals fought for a generation before. 
Cuisine: something like food, but the portions are smaller and the prices are higher. If you happen to have a french cuisine, the waiter will insult you as you are served. 
Deja Fu: the feeling that somehow, somewhere, you've been kicked in the head like this before. 
Democracy: The theory that the common people know what they want, and deserve to get it good and hard. 
Foreign Aid: The transfer of money from poor people in rich countries to rich people in poor countries. 
A friend is someone who will help you move. A GOOD friend is someone who will help you move a body. 
Friend: Someone who has the same enemies you have. 
Happiness: the agreeable sensation felt while contemplating the misery of others. 
Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia: Fear of long words. 
Hospitality: making your guests feel like they're at home, even if you wish they were. 
Ignoranus: a person who is not only ignorant, but an asshole to boot. 
Illiterate: what you are if you can't read this. 
Jury: twelve people who determine which client has the better lawyer. 
Kentucky: Five million people, fifteen last names. 
Kiss: A lovely trick designed by nature to stop speech when words become superfluous. 
Leet: the art of finding the hardest possible way to say you did something simple. 
Life: Sexually transmitted disease, 100% fatal. 
Linkin Park: What was created when they began putting fake grass into the "Lincoln Logs" boxes. 
Lite: the new way to spell "Light," now with 20% fewer letters! 
Mass Murder: What happens when Bob discovers Robertology. 
Materialism: buying things we don't need with money we don't have to impress people that don't matter. 
McBorgs: Over one million assimilated. 
A metaphor is like a simile. 
Mortal: a generic pronoun for anyone, invented to solve the 'she/he' issue. 
Newbie: gathers honey 80% faster. 
Obscenity: the crutch of inarticulate motherf#[email protected] 
Oxymoron: Microsoft Works. 
Palidan: Your pal Dan... until he kills you for thinking you're a heretic. 
Patriot: a person who can holler the loudest without knowing what he is hollering about. 
Physicist: an atom's way of looking at itself. 
PMS: Puberty Much Sucks. 
PMS: Purchase More Shoes. 
Polynesia: memory-loss, in parrots. 
Reincarnation: Let's keep trying until we get it right. 
Reintarnation: Coming back to life as a hillbilly. 
Robertology: The study of Bob... 
Slinky: yet another failed attempt at perpetual motion. 
Snowbank: where you keep your extra snow. 
Spontaneous Combustion: A phenomenon induced in pyromaniacs by the camera crews of shows such as 'believe it or not'. 
Stupidity: doing the same things over and over and expecting different results. 
Supernatural: how you have to act to get onto an aeroplane unmolested these days. 
System of a Down: A system that loses power excessively. 
Tech Support: your ISPs way of expressing their hatred towards you. 
Television: a medium. So called because it is neither rare, nor well done. 
Transvestites: men who like to eat, drink, and be Mary. 
Trapezoid: a device for trapping zoids. 
Vegetarian: Native American definition for "lousy hunter".


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never trusted Klingons. And I never will. I've never forgiven them for the death of my boy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

She married when she was twenty
She thought she was ready
Now she's not so sure
She thought she'd done some livin'
But now she's just wonderin'
What she's livin' for
Now she's feelin' that there's something more

Is there life out there
So much she hasn't done
Is there life beyond
Her family and her home
She's done what she should
Should she do what she dares
She doesn't want to leave
She's just wonderin'
Is there life out there

She's always lived for tomorrow
She's never learned how
To live for today
She's dyin' to try somethin' foolish
Do somethin' crazy
Or just get away
Somethin' for herself for a change

Is there life out there
So much she hasn't done
Is there life beyond
Her family and her home
She's done what she should
Should she do what she dares
She doesn't want to leave
She's just wonderin'
Is there life out there

There's a place in the sun that she's never been
Where life is fair and time is a friend
Would she do it the same as she did back then
She looks out her window and wonders again

Is there life out there
So much she hasn't done
Is there life beyond
Her family and her home
She's done what she should
Should she do what she dares
She doesn't want to leave
She's just wonderin'
Is there life out there
Oh is there life out there

Is there life out there
So much she hasn't done
Is there life beyond
Her family and her home
She's done what she should
Should she do what she dares
She doesn't want to leave
She's just wonderin'
Is there life out there

She doesn't want to leave
She's just wonderin'
Is there life out there


----------



## UberAris (Feb 25, 2007)

Rock bottom... or best hour and a half ever?

Playing Magic the Gathering (TGC), Talking about D&D, Watching a friend play The Sims 2, all the while listening to "I'm a barbie girl" stuck on repeat.

You decide!


----------



## mango (Mar 1, 2007)

*I subscribe to the theory that the universe is donut-shaped 
and all of us comprise the sweet fillings inside!


 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 1, 2007)

They're coming to take me away!!!!!


----------



## mango (Mar 4, 2007)

*Most people I know think that I'm crazy 
and I know at times I act a little hazy 
but if thats my way
and you should know it 
then in every way help me to show it.

- Billy Thorpe, 1946 - 2007.

​*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 5, 2007)

I looked up my wife's family tree. Most of her relatives are still climbing around in it.


----------



## mango (Mar 6, 2007)

*The road is narrow and long, when eyes meet eyes and the feeling is strong 
I turn away from the wall, I stumble and fall but I give you it all 



*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Work like you don't need the money.
Love like you've never been hurt.
Dance like nobody is watching.
-- Satchel Paige


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2007)

Marge, I would like to be alone with the sandwich.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

Last week the candle factory burned down. Everyone just stood around and sang, 'Happy Birthday' 
Steven Wright 

***
Like many women my age, I am 28 years old. 
Mary Schmich 

***
There are three hundred and sixty-four days when you might get un-birthday presents ... and only one for birthday presents, you know. 
Lewis Carroll 

***
A diplomat is a man who always remembers a woman's birthday but never remembers her age. 
Robert Frost 
***
Time and Tide wait for no man, but time always stands still for a woman of thirty. 
Robert Frost 

***

Thirty five is a very attractive age; London society is full of women who have of their own free choice remained thirty-five for years. 
Oscar Wilde


----------



## Caine (Mar 19, 2007)

Color me purple and call me crazy


----------



## UberAris (Mar 19, 2007)

Leslie on IM: You know, we've been togeather almost an entire pregnancy

Me on my bed: WHOA!

Brandon on the floor watching TV: What?

Me on bed: Oh... she ment nine months togeather! Whew...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

My graphics acceleration board has a 3D-allergy...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

I love Literati, but I am terrible at it!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2007)

One time I hired a monkey to take notes for me in class. I would just sit there with my mind a complete blank while the momkey scribbled on little pieces of paper. At the end of the week the teacher said, "Class, I want you to write a paper using your notes." So I wrote a paper that said, "HELLO! MY NAME IS BINGO, I LIKE TO CLIMB ON THINGS, CAN I HAVE A BANANA? EEK EEK!" I got an* F*! When I told my mom about it, she said, "I told you never trust a monkey!" ...The end


----------



## UberAris (Mar 21, 2007)

Weasel on a Stick! 

All the Fun of a Weasel, with all the time tested reliability of a Stick!

(find them next to the Hot Dogs in your local Grocer)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Max for President!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2007)

boing, boing, boing...Spring has sprung! woohoo! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 22, 2007)

Spring is sprung
The grass is riz
I wonder where
The birdies iz


----------



## mango (Mar 22, 2007)

*Thank God for the E train!

*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 23, 2007)

"That's because when you play a game, you emit radiation!" "Then shouldn't I be playing Half-Life?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Let's Eat! - Mighty Hunger & The Empty Stomachs


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Life is a paradox, and it doesn't make much sense...
- Madonna


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2007)

The history of the *fortune cookie* is a contentious issue and many a cookie has crumbled over this topic.

I had presumed that Fortune Cookies were invented by the Chinese and that they were steeped in some ancient tradition.

Well, what a surprise I got.

The Chinese Fortune Cookie is not even Chinese. It actually originated in the good old USA, California.

That we know for sure. But by whom, when and in which city, still remains under a cloud of confusion.

There are a couple of thoughts on the subject.

__________________________________________



*#1 * A Chinese immigrant, David Jung, living in Los Angeles and founder of the Hong Kong Noodle Company invented the fortune cookie in 1918.

The story goes that David Jung was concerned with all the poor he saw in the streets near his shop. So he created a cookie to pass out to them for free. Each cookie contained an inspirational verse written by the local Presbyterian minister.

*#2* A Japanese immigrant named Makoto Hagiwara invented the fortune cookie in San Francisco in 1914. He was the designer of the famous Japanese Tea Garden in Golden Gate Park, San Francisco.

Makoto was fired by an anti-Japanese mayor of the time and suffered much hardship until a later mayor reinstated him. Being thankful to those who had stood by him during this time he created a cookie that contained a "thank-you" note. These became very popular and so began serving them regularly. And then in 1915 they were displayed at World Fair, in San Francisco.



*#3* Way back in 13th and 14th Centuries, China was occupied by the Mongols. Chu Yuan Chang, a patriotic revolutionary of the time made plans for an uprising against the Mongols. In order to instruct all the Chinese of the date of the uprising, messages were hidden in 'Moon Cakes'. Moon Cakes contained a 'yolk' of Lotus Paste which the Mongols did not appreciate so this yolk was replaced with rice paper messages. The uprising was successful and the Ming Dynasty was born.

Thus a tradition of giving cakes with messages was born and a Moon Festival regularly celebrated.

It is thought that this legend is what inspired the Chinese 49'ers who worked on the construction of the great American Railways through the Sierra Nevada to California. At Moon Festival time they did not have any moon cakes but only biscuits. So out of necessity they improvised and the Fortune Cookie was born.

So, while we may never know the real beginning of the Fortune Cookie, we do know the first ones were made by chopsticks. And, it was not until 1964, when Edward Louie of San Francisco's Lotus Fortune Cookie Company invented a machine to make the cookies.

Today it is rare not to finish a Chinese meal in America or Canada without the Fortune Cookie.

Whether you actually eat it or not, is not important. It's the "fortune" inside that matters.

And it matters heaps, as one company alone makes 60 million Chinese Fortune Cookies a month.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

_*****The fortune cookie was not introduced to the Chinese until the 1990's and were amusingly advertised as "Genuine American Fortune Cookies". *****_


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oScmodG_riM

I love this!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 27, 2007)

Has anyone else heard the newest Brad Paisley song, "Ticks"? At first I thought, ewwww, but then the more I listened, the more I smiled.

~Punkin


----------



## mango (Mar 28, 2007)

_But the only soldier now is me
I'm fighting things I cannot see
I think it's called my destiny
That I am changing

_


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 28, 2007)

You shoulda seen the OTHER guy!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2007)

I love a rainy night, I love a rainy night.
I love to hear the thunder, watch the lightening when it lights up the skies,
You know it makes me feel good.

Showers wash all my cares away,
I wake up to a sunny day.
Oh, I love a rainy night. ooo, ooo, I love a rainy night. Yeah I love a rainy night.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2007)

"What's up, doc?"


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 11, 2007)

A guy asked me the other day what my religion was. I was feeling a tad bit smarmy and said "You know, even Superman spent a year learning the various concepts of immortality and their basis in natural fact while hanging with Jor-El in the Fortress of Solitude. If the total accumulation of all knowledge spanning the 28 known galaxies didn't produce a religion good enough for Superman, then there isn't one good enough for me."

*CARE BEAR STARE!!!*


----------



## mango (Apr 12, 2007)

*Lindy Hopping Strictly Prohibited


 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2007)

Daffodils...Miss Piggy
Whippoorwills...Miss Piggy
Everything that's lovely and warm and,
Spring...Miss Piggy
Fantasy...Miss Piggy
Ecstasy...Miss Piggy
All that's fair or fine or wonderful or anything


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2007)

Fuzzy Wuzzy wuz a bear.
Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair.
Fuzzy Wuzzy wuzn't very fuzzy, wuz he?

:bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

*Basil Fawlty*: Ah, Manuel? There is too much butter on those trays. 
*Manuel*: Que? 
*Basil Fawlty*: [speaking slowly] There is too much butter on those trays. 
*Manuel*: Ah, no senor. No "on those trays"... 
[counting the trays] 
*Manuel*: "uno, dos, tres".


----------



## Takera (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the whole Dumb world


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2007)

"The Naming of Cats is a difficult matter,
It isn't just one of your holiday games;
You may think at first I'm as mad as a hatter
When I tell you, a cat must have THREE DIFFERENT NAMES.
First of all, there's the name that the family use daily,
Such as Peter, Augustus, Alonzo or James,
Such as Victor or Jonathan, George or Bill Bailey--
All of them sensible everyday names.
There are fancier names if you think they sound sweeter,
Some for the gentlemen, some for the dames:
Such as Plato, Admetus, Electra, Demeter--
But all of them sensible everyday names.
But I tell you, a cat needs a name that's particular,
A name that's peculiar, and more dignified,
Else how can he keep up his tail perpendicular,
Or spread out his whiskers, or cherish his pride?
Of names of this kind, I can give you a quorum,
Such as Munkustrap, Quaxo, or Coricopat,
Such as Bombalurina, or else Jellylorum--
Names that never belong to more than one cat.
But above and beyond there's still one name left over,
And that is the name that you never will guess;
The name that no human research can discover--
But THE CAT HIMSELF KNOWS, and will never confess.
When you notice a cat in profound meditation,
The reason, I tell you, is always the same:
His mind is engaged in a rapt contemplation
Of the thought, of the thought, of the thought of his name.
His ineffable effable
Effanineffable
Deep and inscrutable singular Name."

--T. S. Eliot from "Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2007)

Somebody asked me if the pastramis in my fridge had had a hangover as my GF found my sunglasses in there. Nope. It was a salami. (No sandwich at all, just plain salami...) It had a real bad hangover... After I took the glasses, the salami started whining each time we opened the fridge...


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2007)

.............................. ...........
................... ............. /' /)
................./´ /)........./¯ //
..............,/¯// ......... /...//
............./...//. ......./¯ //
.........../´¯/'´ ¯/´¯ /.../ /
........./'.../... ./... /.../ //
........('(...´(... ....... ,../'. .')
.........\.......... ..... ..\/..../
..........''...\.... ..... . _.´
............\....... ..... ..(
..............\..... ..... ...\


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> .............................. ...........
> ................... ............./´/)
> ................/´/)........ ./¯ //
> ..............,/¯// ........ /.../
> ...



[/geek mode]


----------



## mango (May 3, 2007)

*This thread no longer serves any purpose.*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 3, 2007)

500th post.........nnnnnn... no wait..... where is it? Oh, NOW! :happy:


----------



## thisgirl (May 3, 2007)

View attachment tree down.JPG


the winds in Dallas area-- took this tree down- it was just across the street (and down 2 houses!!!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2007)

"I tawt I taw a puddy tat! Oooo, I did, I did see a puddy tat! 

View attachment Peek-a-boo Buster!.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 7, 2007)

My tooth hurts!


----------



## LJ Rock (May 7, 2007)

The rhythm of life
Pulsating through our bodies,
Souls touching souls
And hearts beating
Like drums on the
Congo.
Mystic and synergistic,
Both ancient and cryptic
And as new and fresh
As tomorrow's child;
Love and music run 
Wild!
Through jungles and deserts
And hollow city streets
Over mountians and veldts
And across the widest
Sea.
It's always been
You and me, and
Nothing can part us
I am in you 
Just as you are in
Me
Together
We are
One.


----------



## mango (May 8, 2007)

*"I'll rap you with my cane, you pencil-neck geek!"
- Classy Freddie Blassie*


----------



## mango (May 16, 2007)

*My dogma ate my karma


*


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2007)

When it comes to temptation.. she's on both sides of the fence.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

It is impossible to fall out of love. Love is such a powerful emotion, that once it envelops you it does not depart. True love is eternal. If you think that you were once in love, but fell out of it, then it wasn't love you were in. There are no 'exit' signs in love, there is only an 'on' ramp.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

Life can be a steep, narrow path, sometimes. It would be nice if there was a little more light in these areas...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

"Lose yourself in a moment." A Promises message on the inside of a Dove chocolate caramel candy.

Okay, moment is up - where am I?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2007)

I just can't believe that Free Association lasted to 10,000+ posts, and required a new thread. Wowzers.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I just can't believe that Free Association lasted to 10,000+ posts, and required a new thread. Wowzers.



I can't believe that Sara (Fuzzy's avatar) has been munching and munching and munching and still going....

:doh:  :blink:


----------



## moore2me (May 21, 2007)

I just love that new TV commercial when the guy is talking about his weight loss & says 

*"my wife doesn't find me near as disgusting as she used to!"*

It cracks me up every time I hear it.


----------



## mango (May 22, 2007)

*I've been wearing boxers for years. 

All this time, I thought they were silk.

Turns out they are really satin.

:doh: *


----------



## HugKiss (May 22, 2007)

mango said:


> *I've been wearing boxers for years.
> 
> All this time, I thought they were silk.
> 
> ...




SATAN????????????


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

I referenced a song in Free Association. Here's the full lyrics from "Don't Worry 'Bout A Thing" by SheDaisy:

Ever been misunderstood, misused, or misled
Ever knocked on the sky 
and had it fall on your head
well, don't worry 'bout it, don't worry
Ever lost your luggage, your marbles, 
your house
Or found yourself in bed with Uncle Sam or Mickey Mouse
Ever been accused of murder on Music Row
Or caught in morning traffic when you 
really gotta go - Oh no! 

[Chorus]
Life is funny, life's a mess
Sometimes a curse, sometimes a blessing
Don't worry 'bout a thing, don't worry 'bout it
Life gets sticky, life can bruise
Sometimes you win sometimes your losing
No matter what it brings
Don't worry 'bout a thing

Ever sat yourself down when the 
seat is all wet
Or see your "ex" sucking face with 
a little brunette
Don't worry 'bout it, no don't worry
Ever lost your religion, ever lost your
best friend
Or found your last record in the bargain bin
Or been stuck in a divorce like crazy glue
Or scraped someone else's gum off the 
bottom of your shoe - Boo hoo!

[Repeat Chorus]

(Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah - Blah, Blah,
Blah, Blah, Blah, - Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, 
Blah)

Don't worry, don't worry

[Bridge:]
We all got a little junk in the trunk
And when you're feelin' good as sunk
Remember, everything will be just fine
If I laugh at yours then you'll laugh at mine

[Repeat Chorus 2x]

(Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah - Blah, Blah,
Blah, Blah, Blah, - Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, 
Blah)

Don't worry, don't worry

Life gets sticky, life can bruise
Sometimes you win sometimes your losing
No matter what it brings
Don't worry 'bout a thing


~Punkin


----------



## mango (May 23, 2007)

*There are possums outside my window
Fighting in the dark

*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Not feeling good.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2007)

I'm as mild and as meek as a mouse 
When I hear a command I obey 
But I know of a spot in my house 
Where no one can stand in my way 
In my own little corner in my own little chair 
I can be whatever I want to be 
On the wing of my fancy I can fly anywhere 
and the world will open it's arms to me 
I'm a young norwegian princess or a milkmaid 
I'm the greatest prima donna in Milan 
I'm a heiress who has always had her silk made 
by her own flock of silkworms in Japan 
I'm a girl men go mad for love's a game I can play 
with a cool and confident kind of air 
Just as long as I stay in my own little corner 
All alone, in my own, little chair. 

(Cinderella I'm Thirsty! You're Thirsty! Cinderella where's our tea?!) 

I can be whatever I want to be.... 
I'm a slave from Calcatta 
I'm a queen in Peru 
I'm a mermaid dancing upon the sea 
I'm a huntress on an African Safari 
It's a dangerous type of sport and yet it's fun 
In the night I sally forth to seek my quarry 
and I find I forgot to bring my gun! 
I am lost in the jungle all alone and unarmed 
when I meet a lioness in her lair! 
Then I'm glad to be back in my own little corner 
All alone, in my own, little chair.

-In My Own Little Chair, from Rodgers and Hammerstein's Cinderella


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2007)

When Cameron was in Egypt's Land, let.. my.. Cameron.. go..


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2007)

If you show Baby Einstein to your baby, thinking that the kid will turn out smart... Will the kid grow up to be a redneck if you show her Hee Haw?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 23, 2007)

Forget the long hot summer! I need a little Christmas or Halloween, or Thanksgiving - anything around Autumn or Winter!

Song: We Need A Little Christmas 

Mame:
Haul out the holly;
Put up the tree before my spirit falls again.
Fill up the stocking,
I may be rushing things, but deck the halls again now.
For we need a little Christmas
Right this very minute,
Candles in the window,
Carols at the spinet.
Yes, we need a little Christmas
Right this very minute.
It hasn't snowed a single flurry,
But Santa, dear, we're in a hurry;
So climb down the chimney;
Put up the brightest string of lights I've ever seen.
Slice up the fruitcake;
It's time we hung some tinsel on that evergreen bough.
For I've grown a little leaner,
Grown a little colder,
Grown a little sadder,
Grown a little older,
All:
And I need a little angel
Sitting on my shoulder,
Need a little Christmas now.
Mame:
Haul out the holly;
Well, once I taught you all to live each living day.
All:
Fill up the stocking,
Young Patrick:
But Auntie Man, it's one week from Thanksgiving Day now.
All:
But we need a little Christmas
Right this very minute,
Candles in the window,
Carols at the spinet.
Yes, we need a little Christmas
Right this very minute.
Agnes:
It hasn't snowed a single flurry,
But Santa, dear, we're in a hurry;
Ito:
So climb down the chimney;
Put up the brightest string of lights I've ever seen.
All:
Slice up the fruitcake;
It's time we hung some tinsel on that evergreen bough.
For we need a little music,
Need a little laughter,
Need a little singing
Ringing through the rafter,
And we need a little snappy
"Happy ever after,"
Need a little Christmas now.
Need a little Christmas now.

- from the musical "Mame"

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrgh!!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 25, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH I'm a Lumberjack and I'm OK,
I sleep all night and I work all day.
I cut down trees, I eat my lunch, I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesday I go shopping and have buttered scones for tea.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK,
I sleep all night and I work all day.
I cut down trees, I skip and jump, I love to press wild flowers
I put on women's clothing, and hang around in bars

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK,
I sleep all night and I work all day, 
I cut down trees, I wear high heels, suspendies and a bra
I wish I was a girlie, just like my dear Papa....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2007)

B.J. Thomas Lyrics - Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head Lyrics 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Artist: B.J. Thomas Lyrics
Song: Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head Lyrics
Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
And just like the guy whose feet are too big for his bed
Nothin' seems to fit
Those raindrops are fallin' on my head, they keep fallin'

So I just did me some talkin' to the sun
And I said I didn't like the way he got things done
Sleepin' on the job
Those raindrops are fallin' on my head, they keep fallin'

But there's one thing I know
The blues they send to meet me won't defeat me
It won't be long till happiness steps up to greet me

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
But that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turnin' red
Cryin's not for me
'Cause I'm never gonna stop the rain by complainin'
Because I'm free
Nothin's worryin' me

[trumpet]

It won't be long till happiness steps up to greet me

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
But that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turnin' red
Cryin's not for me
'Cause I'm never gonna stop the rain by complainin'
Because I'm free
Nothin's worryin' me


   

Print: Gary Allan - Songs About Rain Lyrics print version

Well this town has closed down, way too early
And there's nothing to do
So I'm driving around in circles
And I'm thinking about you
Today I heard you got a new last name
I sure didn't know it was gonna hit me this way
And the radio just keeps on playing all these
Songs About Rain...

Now there's all kinds of songs about babies
and love that goes right,
But for some unknown reason
Nobody wants to play them tonight,
Hey, I hope it's sunny wherever you are
That's sure not the picture, tonight in my car
And it sure ain't easin' my pain
All these songs like...

"Rainy Night In Georgia"
and "Kentucky Rain"
"Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again",
"Blue Eyes Cryin" in the "Early Morning Rain"
They go on and on, and there's no two the same
Oh it would be easy to blame all these
Songs About Rain

Well, I thought I was over you
But I guess maybe I'm not
'Cause when I let you go
Looks like lonely is all that I got
I guess I'll never know what could have been
it sure ain't helping this mood that I'm in
If they're gonna keep on playin these songs like...

"Rainy Night In Georgia"
and "Kentucky Rain"
"Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again",
"Blue Eyes Cryin" in the "Early Morning Rain"
They go on and on, and there's no two the same
Oh how I wish I could blame all these
Songs About Rain

All these Songs About Rain...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrgh!!

Sorry, but I had to say it again...


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm really annoyed right now because my cat knocked a glass off the kitchen counter, and i need to wipe up the spot to get all teeny pieces of glass, and I can't even find my shitty sponge.


----------



## Regular Bill (Jun 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm really annoyed right now because my cat knocked a glass off the kitchen counter, and i need to wipe up the spot to get all teeny pieces of glass, and I can't even find my shitty sponge.



Why is are the small jobs the most irritating?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2007)

THIS JUST IN:

s.


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2007)

Why are plane fares so friggin' expensive?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2007)

Christina Ricci performed a forehead slap solo on "Hell Yes" off of Beck's "Guero" album of 2005 (which I have not yet heard) but would like to hear.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ...



huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh ?¿?¿?¿?¿


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 3, 2007)

It's been a rainy day here and I LOVE IT! 

~Punkin (Singin' in the rain!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2007)

Will someone get this walking carpet out of my way?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi All Y'all ~
I got this e-mail from my Hubby. Thought it important enough to share with all y'all!  

~Punkin

Only a Southerner knows the difference between

a hissie fit and a conniption fit, and that you

don't "HAVE" them, you "PITCH" them.
_____

Only a Southerner knows how many fish, 

collard greens, turnip greens, peas, beans, etc.,

make up "a mess."
_____

Only a Southerner can show or point out to you

the general direction of "yonder."
_____

Only a Southerner knows exactly how long "directly"

is, ... as in: "Going to town, be back directly."
_____

Even Southern babies know that "Gimme some sugar"

is not a request for the white, granular sweet substance

that sits in a pretty little bowl in the middle of the table.
_____

All Southerners know exactly when "by and by" is. 

They might not use the term, but they know the concept well.
_____

Only a Southerner knows instinctively that the best

gesture of solace for a neighbor who's got trouble is

a plate of hot fried chicken and a big bowl of cold

potato salad. If the neighbor's trouble is a real crisis,

they also know to add a large banana puddin!
_____

Only Southerners grow up knowing the difference

between "right near" and "a right far piece." They

also know that "just down the road" can be 1 mile

or 20.
_____

Only a Southerner both knows and understands the

difference between a redneck, a good ol' boy, and

po' white trash.
_____

No true Southerner would ever assume that the car

with the flashing turn signal is actually going to make a turn
_____

A Southerner knows that "fixin" can be used as a noun,

a verb, or an adverb.
_____

Only Southerners make friends while standing in lines .. 

and when we're "in line"... we talk to everybody!
_____

Put 100 Southerners in a room and half of them will

discover they're related, even if only by marriage.
_____

In the South, y'all is singular .... all y'all is plural
_____

Southerners know grits come from corn and how to

eat them.
_____

Every Southerner knows tomatoes with eggs, bacon,

grits, and coffee are perfectly wonderful; that red eye

gravy is also a breakfast food; and that fried green

tomatoes are not a breakfast food
_____

When you hear someone say,

"Well, I caught myself lookin',"

you know you are in the presence of 

a genuine Southerner!
_____

Only true Southerners say "sweet tea"

and "sweet milk." Sweet tea indicates the need

for sugar and lots of it -- we do not like our tea

unsweetened. "Sweet milk" means you don't want 

buttermilk
_____

And a true Southerner knows you don't scream obscenities 

at little old ladies who drive 30 MPH 

on the freeway. You just say,"Bless her heart"...

and go your own way.
_____

And to those of you who are still having a hard time

understanding all this Southern stuff ... bless your hearts,

I hear they are fixin' to have classes on Southernness as

a second language!
_____

And for those who are not from the South but have lived

here for a long time, all y'all need a sign to hang on y'alls front porch that reads "I ain't from the South, but I got here as fast as I could."
____

Bless your hearts ... y'all have a blessed day.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2007)

Some things are just meant to be.


----------



## Suicide Jade (Jul 12, 2007)

feist feeds my yearning for offbeat music..


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 26, 2007)

I miss the good old days. This song says it all, except the first line. My Mom didn't smoke or drink alcoholic beverages, though my Dad did smoke - his nickname was Smokey!

A Different World - sung by Bucky Covington

We were born to mothers who smoked and drank
Our cribs were covered in lead-based paint
No childproof lids
No seatbelts in cars
Rode bikes with no helmets
and still here we are
Still here we are

We got daddy's belt when we misbehaved
Had three TV channels you got up to change
No video games and no satellite
All we had were friends and they were outside
Playing outside

It was a different life
When we were boys and girls
Not just a different time
It was a different world

School always started the same everyday
the pledge of allegiance, then someone would pray
not every kid made the team when they tried
We got disappointed but that was alright
We turned out alright

It was a different life
When we were boys and girls
Not just a different time
It was a different world

No bottled water
We'd drink from a garden hose
And every Sunday,
All the stores were closed.

It was a different life
When we were boys and girls
Not just a different time
It was a different world

It was a different life
When we were boys and girls
Not just a different time
It was a different world 

It was a different world


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 26, 2007)

Shot Thru the Heart! And You're to Blame!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 26, 2007)

While I was talking about how strange people are to a fellow worker this evening, a song popped into my head that I hadn't thought of in many, many years. So, I suppose you all know what I gotta do...

 Punkin

Master Jack by 4 Jacks and a Jill


It's a strange, strange world we live in, Master Jack.
You taught me all I know and I never look back.
It's a very strange world and I thank you, Master Jack.

You took a current ribbon from out of the sky,
and taught me how to use it as the years went by.
To tie up all your problems and make them believe.
And then to sell them to the people in the street.

It's a strange, strange world we live in, Master Jack.
You taught me all I know and I never look back.
It's a very strange world and I thank you, Master Jack.

I saw right thru the way you started teaching me now.
So someday soon you could get to use me somehow.
I thank you very much you know you've been very kind.
But, I'd better move along before you change my mind

It's a strange, strange world we live in, Master Jack
No hard feelings if I never come back
It's a very strange world and I thank you, Master Jack

You taught me all the things the way you'd like 'em to be.
But I'd like to see if better people agree.
It's all very interesting the way you disguise.
But I'd like to see the world thru my own eyes.

It's a strange, strange world we live in, Master Jack.
No hard feelings if I never come back
You're a very strange man and I thank you, Master Jack.
You're a very strange man and I thank you, Master Jack.
You're a very strange man, aren't you, Master Jack?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 2, 2007)

And here is yet another song posted by Punkin. I've been eating more healthy fare for about 3 weeks now. Today, I was hit with an overwhelming need for junk food (didn't give in though I have located a secret stash of Hershey's Special Dark minatures) and I remembered this old song:

Junk Food Junkie 
Larry Groce 
Written by Larry Groce 

Released by Warner Bros. Records in 1976; playing time, 3:03 
Was Groce's only hit, making it as high as #9 on the _Billboard_ Hot 100 


You know I love that organic cooking 
I always ask for more 
And they call me Mr. Natural 
On down to the health food store 
I only eat good sea salt 
White sugar don't touch my lips 
And my friends is always 
Begging me to take them 
On macrobiotic trips 
Yes, they are 
Oh, but at night I stake out my strongbox 
That I keep under lock and key 
And I take it off to my closet 
Where nobody else can see 
I open that door so slowly 
Take a peek up north and south 
Then I pull out a Hostess Twinkie 
And I pop it in my mouth 
Yeah, in the daytime I'm Mr. Natural 
Just as healthy as I can be 
But at night I'm a junk food junkie 
Good lord have pity on me 
Well, at lunchtime 
You can always find me 
At the Whole Earth Vitamin Bar 
Just sucking on my plain white yogurt 
From my hand thrown pottery jar 
And sippin' a little hand pressed cider 
With a carrot stick for dessert 
And wiping my face 
In a natural way 
On the sleeve of my peasant shirt 
Oh yeah 
Ah, but when that clock strikes midnight 
And I'm all by myself 
I work that combination 
On my secret hideaway shelf 
And I pull out some Fritos corn chips 
Dr. Pepper and an Ole Moon Pie 
Then I sit back in glorious expectation 
Of a genuine junk food high 
Oh yeah, in the daytime I'm Mr. Natural 
Just as healthy as I can be 
But at night I'm a junk food junkie 
Good lord have pity on me 
My friends down at the commune 
They think I'm pretty neat 
Oh, I don't know nothing about arts and crafts 
But I give 'em all something to eat 
I'm a friend to old Euell Gibbons 
And I only eat homegrown spice 
I got a John Keats autographed Grecian urn 
Filled up with my brown rice 
Yes, I do 
Oh, but folks lately I have been spotted 
With a Big Mac on my breath 
Stumbling into a Colonel Sanders 
With a face as white as death 
I'm afraid someday they'll find me 
Just stretched out on my bed 
With a handful of Pringles Potato Chips 
And a Ding Dong by my head 
In the daytime I'm Mr. Natural 
Just as healthy as I can be 
But at night I'm a junk food junkie 
Good lord have pity on me.


----------



## mango (Aug 2, 2007)

*Is this the train to Cockfosters?



*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm dreaming again!

When I Dream by Crystal Gayle

I could build a mansion that is higher than the trees 
I could have all the gifts I want and never ask please 
I could fly to Paris,it's at my beck and call 
Why do I live my life alone with nothing at all? 

But when I dream, I dream of you 
Maybe someday you will come true 

But when I dream, I dream of you 
Maybe someday you will come true... 


*brief strings interlude* 

I can be the singer or the clown in every room 
I can call up someone to take me to the moon 
I can put my makeup on and drive the men insane 
I can go to bed alone and never know his name 

But when I dream, I dream of you 
Maybe someday you will come true 

But when I dream, I dream of you 
Maybe someday you will come true... 



~Punkin


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 25, 2007)

this is definitely the easiest thread to post in, you don't even have to read any previous posts


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 25, 2007)

Courtesy of Google Image Search and Craig Swanson. 

View attachment MakeitWhat_sized.jpg


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2007)

*Heaven's in the backseat of my Cadillac
Let me take you there
Yeah Yeah

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2007)

Ackh... grrarrgh... hhhhuuurrrr... *passes out*


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 25, 2007)

The Scotsman

A Scotsman clad in kilt left a bar one evening fair
You could tell by how he walked that he'd drunk more than his share
He fumbled 'round til he could no longer keep his feet
He stumbled off into the grass to sleep beside the street.

About that time to young and lovely girls just happened by
One said to the other, with a twinkle in her eye
"See yon sleeping Scotsman, so strong and handsome built, 
I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneat their kilt"

The crept up on the sleeping Scotsman, quiet as can be, 
Lifted up his kilt about an inch so they could see.
And there, behold, for them to view beneath his Scottish skirt,
Was nothing more than God had graced him with upon his birth.

They marveled for a moment then one said "We must be gone.
Lets leave a present for our friend, before we move along"
As a gift they left a blue silk ribbon tied into a bow, 
Around the Bonnie Star the Scot's kilt lift did them show.

Now the Scotsman woke to nature's call and stumbled toward a tree,
Behind a bush he lifts his kilt and gawks at what he sees,
And in a startled voice he says, to what's before his eyes,
"Lad I don't know where ya been, but I see ya won First Prize!!"


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2007)

*Flat on my back
In a lonely sprawl
I stare at the ceiling
Because I can not fall
Asleep tonight
No not at all

*


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 30, 2007)

Bulbous Bouffant, Macadamia, Gazebo


----------



## guitarist13 (Aug 31, 2007)

In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary... come again?


----------



## mango (Sep 5, 2007)

*Tears are runnin'
Oh they're runnin' down you breast
... And your friends baby...
They treat you like a guest



*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 29, 2007)

Bump......  

View attachment Garfield 1.JPG


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 29, 2007)

"And if tomorrow shall be sad, I've had, at least, today." E.H. Richards


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

I erased it from your smeggin' memory!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a potatoe!


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2007)

*We'll float around
And hang out on clouds
Then we'll come down
And have a hangover...


*


----------



## moore2me (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my God! I think it's bow season outside. I need to bring the dogs in before the neighbors start shooting. I must hurry - the sun's almost up. (Moore frantically hurries outside for her dogs.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

BadgerBadgerBadgerBadgerBadgerBadgerBadgerBadgerBadger


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 30, 2007)

How does one go about washing an electric blanket? seriously...


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rabbit Season!!!*


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah! Now we the violence inherit in the system! 

Help! Help! I'm being repressed!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2007)

It has been a week of quiet reflection, but October is almost here! Woohoo!


----------



## mango (Oct 2, 2007)

*To avoid complications 
She never kept the same address 
In conversation 
She spoke just like a baroness 


*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 2, 2007)

Tiny toddler sits
doodie size of a U-Boat
Respect that colon


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 4, 2007)

What the hell is an aluminum falcon?


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mario C likes to keep it clean


*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 10, 2007)

All the blue-headed smilies...


----------



## Tina (Oct 15, 2007)

Started a new thread, since this one is over 30 pages. It is here[/url, for you subscribers.


----------

